# L I E S E R P F A D   - Ausflug



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

da doch einiges Interesse seitens der "Königsforstler" besteht an einem Ganztagesausflug in die Eifel, habe ich mal diesen Thread aufgemacht.

Zwei Probleme sind zu lösen :

a) welcher Termin ?
    (es sollte ein Samstag sein, um den am Sonntag wohl häufiger  anzutreffenden  Wanderern - soweit möglich - aus dem Weg zu gehen;

es sollte in der ersten Oktoberhälfte sein,  damit wir den "indian summer" mitnehmen können)

b) Transport

( Das Problem besteht darin, dass wir hier keinen Rundweg haben; irgendwie müssen  Radfahrer und Autos wieder zusammengeführt werden)

Bei Euren Überlegungen zu b) solltet Ihr erwägen, dass Daun und Wittlich auch durch den wunderschönen Maare-Moselradweg miteinander verbunden sind,  dessen Bewältigung von Daun aus - da nahezu immer bergab führend - ein Kinderspiel für trainierte Radler ist.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da doch einiges Interesse seitens der "Königsforstler" besteht an einem Ganztagesausflug in die Eifel, habe ich mal diesen Thread aufgemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Volle Zustimmung mit der Ergänzung "Morgenstund' hat Gold im Mund'!"  



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> b) Transport
> 
> ( Das Problem besteht darin, dass wir hier keinen Rundweg haben; irgendwie müssen Radfahrer und Autos wieder zusammengeführt werden)
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, schlägst Du über die beiden Wege eine 'Rund'-Tour vor?!

Poste mal für die beiden Weg die Länge und die jeweiligen Höhenmeter (Profil wäre absolut super) je nach gefahrener Richtung. Dann können wir überlegen, ob wir mit oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren, quasi vormittags hin, Einkehr, nachmittags zurück?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (12. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Volle Zustimmung mit der Ergänzung "Morgenstund' hat Gold im Mund'!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie immer ..der link zum thema: maare-moselradweg 


Termin  1. Oktober WE
Rückweg: wie bereits gesagt: Radel-Bus ab Daun bis Wittlich


Damit wären die zwei Probleme gelöst


----------



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Termin  1. Oktober WE
> Rückweg: wie bereits gesagt: Radel-Bus ab Daun bis Wittlich



Also :  ich bin schon mal mit dem Bus von Wittlich nach Daun hinaufgefahren  -  es dauerte sehr lange; ungekehrt wird es nicht anders sein.

Wenn wir nach dem Lieserpfad in Daun noch genügend Kondition  haben und es nicht allzu spät sein sollte,  wird eine Fahrt über den 38 km langen Teilabschnitt des Radweges sicherlich ein zusätzliches Erlebnis sein.


----------



## Hilljumper (12. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Also :  ich bin schon mal mit dem Bus von Wittlich nach Daun hinaufgefahren  -  es dauerte sehr lange; ungekehrt wird es nicht anders sein.



Ok, da hast Du einen Erfahrungsvorsprung


----------



## Redking (12. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da doch einiges Interesse seitens der "Königsforstler" besteht an einem Ganztagesausflug in die Eifel, habe ich mal diesen Thread aufgemacht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Derk
Ich bin im Sommer von Daun nach Wittlich gefahren und ich denke diese Richtung fährt sich der Lieser Pfad schöner.
Die Strecke war ca. 42,8 Km. Reine Fahrzeit 3:20 Stunden! Gesamtzeit der Tour: 7:20 Stunden Gruppe mit 9 Teilnehmern!

Deswegen sollte der Fitnessstand der Mitfahrer am besten auf gleichen Niveau  liegen! Sonst ist die Hin und Rücktour nicht zu schaffen! 
Oder Mann muss ein Auto in Wittlich abstellen mit dem die anderen Autos in Daun abgeholt werden können! Oder andersrum!


Hier nochmal mein Posting aus dem anderen Thread:


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, an alle die den Lieser Pfad gerne fahren möchten!
> Ich bin ihn dieses Jahr am 26.06.05 gefahren und es macht reichlich Spaß!
> 
> Einige Impressionen gibt es in dieser Galerie!
> ...


 
Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (12. September 2005)

Klaus hat Recht! Ich kann mich aus eigener Erfahrung, seinen Ausführungen nur anschließen.


----------



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mal den Wanderpfad mit Top50 nachgezeichnet. Ich versuche, die  beiden OVL - Dateien (einmal asci, einmal binär) mal anzuhängen.

Gruß

Derk


----------



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

möglicherweise unterlief mir ein Fehler. Hier sind die beiden OVL - Dateien nochmal.


----------



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Und hier der Pfad noch als Textdatei für die Fugawi - isten.

Magic-Map Nutzer können von mir eine ihrem Programm gemäße pth-Datei nur per e-mail bekommen, weil ich sie hier nicht anhängen kann.

Allerdings können sie auch die  asci-ovl - Datei  mit MagicMaps importieren.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier der Pfad noch als Textdatei für die Fugawi - isten.
> 
> Magic-Map Nutzer können von mir eine ihrem Programm gemäße pth-Datei nur per e-mail bekommen, weil ich sie hier nicht anhängen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Kleiner Tipp vom Erklärbären  

Konvertiere die Datei in alle möglichen Formate (ASCII-/Binär-OVL, MagicMaps .pth etc.) in einen separaten Ordner, zippe den Ordner und füge ihn Deinem Posting als ZIP-Anhang bei.

So wird hier dann jeder schnell glücklich

VG Martin

PS: Schreib doch demnächst einfach in den Dateinamen bei den .ovl-Datei, ob ASCII oder binär.

PPS: Gut gemacht! Sorry, zu spät gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

und hier füge ich noch ein mit Fugawi erstelltes Strecken-/Höhenprofil an.

Was die Streckeführung betrifft, berufe ich mich auf das Votum eines in Manderscheid wohnhaften Forums-Mitglieds. Dieser hat mir gegenüber die fluss-/bachaufwärtige Streckenführung empfohlen, da "zwischen Manderscheid und Daun flüssiger verlaufend".

Nach dem Streckenprofil ist der Höhenunterschied der beiden Streckenführungen ja wohl nicht so erheblich, dass er für uns ausschlaggebend  wäre, oder ?   Wir können die Streckführung ja noch hier ausdiskutieren.  Möglicherweise sollten wir sie abhängig machen von dem Wetter am Fahrttag.  Ist es dann wunderschön, werden wir sicherlich eher dazu neigen, noch die Abfahrt Daun-Wittlich auf dem Radweg mitzunehmen - ist es hingegen so lala, dann ...

Also,  bisher ist ein Terminsvorschlag gekommen, nämlich das erst Oktober WE.  Ich schlage daher den ersten Oktober, einen Samstag,   vor.  

Wir müssen recht früh losfahren vonhier, denn nach Daun/Wittlich ist es doch ein ordentliches Stück. Wir sollten spätestens um 08:30  den Großraum Köln verlassen , uns also so um 8:00 Uhr- 8:15 Uhr  an einem noch näher zu bestimmenden Treffpunkt versammelt haben ( Konvoyfahren einmal hier annehmend).  

Wie stehts  überhaupt mit dem Transport ? Gibt´s Fahrgemeinschaften ?

Wenn sich kein Widerspruch erhebt, dann stelle ich diese Tor dann heute abend mal mit den grundsätzlichen Daten in das LMB ein.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## hama687 (12. September 2005)

--< hofft das er sich wo mit einschleichen kann


----------



## Hilljumper (12. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Also,  bisher ist ein Terminsvorschlag gekommen, nämlich das erst Oktober WE.  Ich schlage daher den ersten Oktober, einen Samstag,   vor.


  


			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen recht früh losfahren vonhier, denn nach Daun/Wittlich ist es doch ein ordentliches Stück. Wir sollten spätestens um 08:30  den Großraum Köln verlassen , uns also so um 8:00 Uhr- 8:15 Uhr  an einem noch näher zu bestimmenden Treffpunkt versammelt haben ( Konvoyfahren einmal hier annehmend).
> 
> Wie stehts  überhaupt mit dem Transport ? Gibt´s Fahrgemeinschaften ?



Ich kann zwei Bike nebst deren Besitzern mitnehmen. Platzreservierungen nach Eingang der Anmeldung bei mir   Fahrkosten (Benzin) werden dann geteilt. 
In meinem Auto gibt es zwei goldene Regeln:
1. Der Fahrer hat Recht
2. Wer meckert, fliegt raus  



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich kein Widerspruch erhebt, dann stelle ich diese Tor dann heute abend mal mit den grundsätzlichen Daten in das LMB ein.
> 
> Gruß
> Derk



Erster


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann zwei Bike nebst deren Besitzern mitnehmen. Platzreservierungen nach Eingang der Anmeldung bei mir  Fahrkosten (Benzin) werden dann geteilt.
> In meinem Auto gibt es zwei goldene Regeln:
> 1. Der Fahrer hat Recht
> 2. Wer meckert, fliegt raus
> ...


 
Zweiter  , hoffentlich.  

1. Der Beifahrer sitzt und sieht es rechter.  
2. Da der Beifahrer den Weg kennt, weiß er wenigsten, in welche Richtung er fliegt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (12. September 2005)

Hallo Derk , [email protected]

zunächst einmal finde ich es klasse das diese Idee hier noch mal klar definiert worden ist und nun auch bald verwirklicht werden soll    Sehr gute Sache. Indian summer ist auch eine richtig gute Zeit     leider aber auch in den Herbstferien   und da sind wir leider  1300 km *Luftlinie* südwestlich von Köln in einer Gegend wo man auch recht gut Fahrrad fahren können soll.   Lasst euch aber bitte nicht bei euren Plänen und Vorbereitung stören . Ich wünsche euch schon jetzt super viel Spass und beim nächsten Mal bin ich gerne dabei   

VG Guido


----------



## Redking (12. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zweiter  , hoffentlich.
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
dann hättest du dich anmelden sollen!!   
So bin ich zweiter!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ich denke die Anmeldung hatte Ingo damit gemeint!


			
				hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Erster


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (13. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> dann hättest du dich anmelden sollen!!
> So bin ich zweiter!
> 
> ...



Stimmt 


Also ich bin übrigens auch eher dafür, den Lieserpfad runterzufahren und dann den Radweg wieder hoch nach Daun.


----------



## juchhu (13. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt
> 
> 
> Also ich bin übrigens auch eher dafür, den Lieserpfad runterzufahren und dann den Radweg wieder hoch nach Daun.


 
Meep, falsche Antwort. Richtig hätte es lauten müssen:

Für Martin habe ich immer einen Platz reserviert, und wenn ich ihn auf dem Dach festbinden muss.  (Dann hört man wenigstens sein Plappern nicht. )

Also, in Abhänigkeit des Wetters bin für die Befahrung des Maare-Moselradweges von Wittlich nach Daun, Einkehr und dann Rückfahrt über den Lieserpfad zurück.

Wie beim Alpencross: Vormittags zur Hütte hoch, nachmittag zum Hotel runter. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (13. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Meep, falsche Antwort. Richtig hätte es lauten müssen:
> 
> Für Martin habe ich immer einen Platz reserviert, und wenn ich ihn auf dem Dach festbinden muss.  (Dann hört man wenigstens sein Plappern nicht. )



Soll ich das als Bewerbung auf den Beifahrersitz bzw den Dachgepäckträger verstehen?


----------



## juchhu (13. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich das als Bewerbung auf den Beifahrersitz bzw den Dachgepäckträger verstehen?


 
Naja, non modo, sed equiam  (nicht nur, sondern auch)

Also, wenn Du mich ganz doll lieb hast, dann Beifahrersitz.  

Sonst ...     


 

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2005)

Hallo !
Ich bin im Sommer mal mit dem Radlbus von Bernkastel nach Daun gefahren. War schon recht voll der Apparat. Ihr könntet allerdings den Liserpfad von Daun bis Wittlich fahren und von da an dem Maare-Moselradweg bis Bernkastel-Kues folgen. Das häte den Vorteil das auch die Leute mit ewtas weniger Kondition noch locker bis Bernkastel kommen (geht nur auf asphalt bergab ). Von dort aus bringt euch der Regio-Radler wieder nach Daun. Dauert ca. 1:30 h. Das hätte noch den Vorteil das man die Plätze im Internet reservieren könnte ( www.regio-radler.de ) und man könnte zum Abschluss ne Weinprobe in Bernkastel-Jues machen   

Nur mal so als vorschlag........ansonsten viel Spass auf dem Lieserpfad


----------



## Hilljumper (13. September 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Ich bin im Sommer mal mit dem Radlbus von Bernkastel nach Daun gefahren. War schon recht voll der Apparat. Ihr könntet allerdings den Liserpfad von Daun bis Wittlich fahren und von da an dem Maare-Moselradweg bis Bernkastel-Kues folgen. Das häte den Vorteil das auch die Leute mit ewtas weniger Kondition noch locker bis Bernkastel kommen (geht nur auf asphalt bergab ). Von dort aus bringt euch der Regio-Radler wieder nach Daun. Dauert ca. 1:30 h. Das hätte noch den Vorteil das man die Plätze im Internet reservieren könnte ( www.regio-radler.de ) und man könnte zum Abschluss ne Weinprobe in Bernkastel-Jues machen
> 
> Nur mal so als vorschlag........ansonsten viel Spass auf dem Lieserpfad



Meine Rede


----------



## Derk (13. September 2005)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Ich bin im Sommer mal mit dem Radlbus von Bernkastel nach Daun gefahren. War schon recht voll der Apparat. Ihr könntet allerdings den Liserpfad von Daun bis Wittlich fahren und von da an dem Maare-Moselradweg bis Bernkastel-Kues folgen. Das häte den Vorteil das auch die Leute mit ewtas weniger Kondition noch locker bis Bernkastel kommen (geht nur auf asphalt bergab ). Von dort aus bringt euch der Regio-Radler wieder nach Daun. Dauert ca. 1:30 h. Das hätte noch den Vorteil das man die Plätze im Internet reservieren könnte ( www.regio-radler.de ) und man könnte zum Abschluss ne Weinprobe in Bernkastel-Jues machen
> 
> Nur mal so als vorschlag........ansonsten viel Spass auf dem Lieserpfad



Schön und gut,  nur sehe ich folgende Probleme:

a)  die Busse sind bereits teilweise vorgebucht. In dem Bus , der um 9:57 Uhr Bernkastel verläßt, sind nur noch 7 Plätze frei.  Mit weiterm Zeitablauf werden es immer weniger.  Sollen wir den im LMB einen Endtermin für Anmeldungen setzen?

b) die Fahrtzeit Bernkastel - Daun währt 90 Minuten -  die Strecke Wittlich - Daun etwa 60 Minuten -  Wie früh wollt Ihr denn von Köln wegfahren ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (13. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich mache mal folgenden Vorschlag:

Wir fahren ungefähr um 10:00 in Daun den Lieserpfad runter nach Wittlich. Von dort aus radeln  wir dann den Maare-Mosel-Radweg , der in diesem Bereich eher idyllisch ist, gemütlich hinunter nach Bernkastel.

Dort lassen die Fahrer der PKW ihre  Räder und die Mitfahrer zurück ( diese können dann sich dort bis zur Wiedervereinigung der Gruppe betüdeln) und fahren mit dem Bus zurück nach Daun , anschließend mit den Kfz nach Bernkastel, sammeln dort die Kollegen auf  zur gemeinsamen Rückkehr nach Köln.

Ich sehe einen weiteren Vorteil:  Es könnten auch hollandradfahrende Familienmitglieder mitradeln !!!

Also  : ich bitte um Stellungnahme 

Gruß
Derk

P.S.:  Auch ich werde wohl zumindest zwei Räder und zwei Radler  mitnehmen  können.


----------



## Redking (13. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache mal folgenden Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Hallo Derk!
Zwischen Daun und Wittlich sind es über Autobahn 33 Km! Routenplaner sagt 26 Minuten!

Ich schlage vor: Ein Auto kommt nach Wittlich und der Fahrer wird von einem anderen dort abgeholt, besser die Fahrer planen das so, dass Sie auch pünktlich zum Startzeitpunkt in Daun sind.
Alle fahren gemeinsam die Tour. Am Ende, bei dem einen abgestellten Auto ankommend. Dort steigen die anderen Autofahre ein und holen ihr Fahrzeug in Daun. Kommen zurück und laden alle und alles wieder ein!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hilljumper (13. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache mal folgenden Vorschlag:
> 
> Wir fahren ungefähr um 10:00 in Daun den Lieserpfad runter nach Wittlich. Von dort aus radeln  wir dann den Maare-Mosel-Radweg , der in diesem Bereich eher idyllisch ist, gemütlich hinunter nach Bernkastel.



Einverstanden



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Dort lassen die Fahrer der PKW ihre  Räder und die Mitfahrer zurück ( diese können dann sich dort bis zur Wiedervereinigung der Gruppe betüdeln) und fahren mit dem Bus zurück nach Daun , anschließend mit den Kfz nach Bernkastel, sammeln dort die Kollegen auf  zur gemeinsamen Rückkehr nach Köln.
> 
> Ich sehe einen weiteren Vorteil:  Es könnten auch hollandradfahrende Familienmitglieder mitradeln !!!



Das ist aus meiner Sicht auch möglich, wenn mit dem Bus zurückgefahren wird. Ansonsten ist es nur unnötiges Fahren und kostet Zeit und Sprit. 

Ich denke, eine Deadline zur Anmeldung ist nicht nötig. Wer mit dem Bus zurück will, soll das mit seiner Fahrgemeinschaft abklären, wer nicht ebenso. 

Das heisst, für den Rückweg zum Auto sorgt jeder in Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das heisst, für den Rückweg zum Auto sorgt jeder in Eigenverantwortung.



Hallo Ingo
Wenn du das so siehst, dann kann ja jeder die Tour einzelnd fahren, aber ich denke das war nicht der Gedanke!

Was kostet den der Bus? Oder ist der kostenlos und schnell in Daun?
Ich dachte halt es wäre mit dem Auto komfortabler, besonders da in dem abgestellten Auto trockene und saubere Sachen liegen könnten und wir nich alle dreckig und verschwitzt im Bus sitzen müssen und erst an den andern Autos uns umziehen können!



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hilljumper (13. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo
> Wenn du das so siehst, dann kann ja jeder die Tour einzelnd fahren, aber ich denke das war nicht der Gedanke!



Ist ja auch nicht so, Auf dem Weg von Daun nach Wittlich, also der eigentlichen Tour darfst Du mir schon noch Windschatten spenden  



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet den der Bus? Oder ist der kostenlos und schnell in Daun?
> Ich dachte halt es wäre mit dem Auto komfortabler, besonders da in dem abgestellten Auto trockene und saubere Sachen liegen könnten und wir nich alle dreckig und verschwitzt im Bus sitzen müssen und erst an den andern Autos uns umziehen können!
> 
> 
> ...



Gemeinsam stinken macht frei   Für das Bike kostet der Bus zwei Euro, Einzelticket für den Fahrer von Bernkastel-Kues nach Daun 8,50, Minigruppe (5 Persopnen) 19.00 Euro, Fahrtzeit 1:33


----------



## Redking (13. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja auch nicht so, Auf dem Weg von Daun nach Wittlich, also der eigentlichen Tour darfst Du mir schon noch Windschatten spenden



Hallo Ingo
da die Tour als langsame eingetragen ist, hilft dir der Windschatten nicht!  
Und wenn ich vorfahre ist die Tour nicht mehr langsam!  

So wie ich das sehe sind wir noch nur zu viert!
Da sollten wir sehen ob wir die Strecke nicht doch zurück radeln.
Über Asphalt sind doch ca.30 Kilometer in zwei Stunden zu schaffen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnubbe (13. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tour von euch sieht ja echt sehr nett aus. Würde da gerne noch mitfahren, wenn mich einer von euch mitnehmen kann. Da ich aus Bonn komme ist es wohl am besten, wenn sich noch ein Mitfahrer mit Auto aus Bonn und Umgebung findet, oder dass wir uns in Köln an irgendeinem Bahnhof treffen.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Derk (13. September 2005)

Hallo,

was die Schnelligkeit angeht, die richtet sich nach mir !!!!!

Da wir wohl alle den Lieserpfad noch nicht gefahren sind und dieser doch einige Leckerli aufweisen soll, wird´s ohnehin nicht zu schnell werden.

Ich fasse den Stand der Diskussion und die Punkte, über die Einigung erzielt wurde, mal kurz zusammen:

a) Einigkeit besteht, dass wir  Daun Anfahren und dort  mit der Radtour beginnen.

b) Wir fahren den Lieserpfad hinunter bis Wittlich.

In Wittlich sollen dann meinetwegen alle Teilnehmer - in Abstimmung mit dem jeweiligen Kfz-Fahrer !!!!  - selbst entscheiden, was sie wollen :
entweder per Rad - bzw. per Bus - zurück nach Daun  oder  den  weiteren Weg nach Bernkastel radeln und dann per Bus (hoffentlich gibt´s Plätze)  zurück.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Redking (13. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> was die Schnelligkeit angeht, die richtet sich nach mir !!!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Derk
Sag ich doch! Langsam, da ich nicht vor habe vorne zu fahren!

*Treffpunkt in Daun ist der Bahnhof um 9:30 Uhr!!*

Nicht ganz richtig! Bin schon den Lieser Pfad gefahren siehe Posting #6!
Deswegen ja die Details über die Länge und die Zeit die wir damals gebraucht haben!

Ganz so einfach ist das nicht! Wenn wir uns erst in Wittlich abstimmen!
Sollte vielleicht vorher geklärt sein! 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2005)

Ich wollte auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Bin den Lieserpfad auch schon einige Male gefahren und stimme Kollege REDKING da zu. Ganz so einfach ist die Sache nicht. Sind schon einige Schlüsselstellen drin. 

Mein Vorschlag zur Fahrerei: Macht es doch Umweltfreundlich: Mit der Bahn

Ist zwar ein wenig aufwendiger als mit dem Auto, macht aber immer wieder Spass mit der ganzen Mannschaft im Zug zu sitzen.

Meine Freundin und ich haben das letztes Jahr gemacht, als wir den Mosel-Maare Weg gefahren sind.

Bis Andernach über die Rheinschiene mit der DB. Mit der Regiobahn bis Kaisersesch und von da mit einer privaten Museeumsbahn bis nach Daun.

www.eifelquerbahn.de

Ein wenig abenteuerlich, aber sehr schön







Und von der Mosel ist es dann ja kein Problem wieder zurück mit der DB zu kommen


----------



## juchhu (13. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.
> Bin den Lieserpfad auch schon einige Male gefahren und stimme Kollege REDKING da zu. Ganz so einfach ist die Sache nicht. *Sind schon einige Schlüsselstellen drin. *
> 
> ...


 
Schlüsselstellen?    

Schlüsselstellen !!!    

Wehe, wenn nicht!  

VG Martin

PS: Für Touren- und Hollandräder überhaupt fahrbar (nicht im Sinne von Schieben)?


----------



## Derk (13. September 2005)

Juchu :  Für Touren- und Hollandräder ist zwar der Lieserpfad gänzlich ungeeignet,  prädestiniert dafür ist aber der parallel dazu verlaufende und üüüüberwiegend bergab führende Maare-Moselradweg.


Uwe:   Danke für Deine Hinweise, jeoch bleibe ich doch bei der ANfahrt per Auto. Ich hatte nämlich nur einen Tag für die ganze Aktion kalkuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Juchu : *Für Touren- und Hollandräder ist zwar der Lieserpfad gänzlich ungeeignet*, prädestiniert dafür ist aber der parallel dazu verlaufende und üüüüberwiegend bergab führende Maare-Moselradweg.
> 
> ...


 
Da bin ich aber beruhigt.  
Hatte schon befürchtet,  
dass ich nur mitgenommen werden,  
wenn ich mit dem Tourenrad meiner Frau angereist komme.  

 

VG Martin


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2005)

Hallo 
der Vorschlag von Handlampe ist O.K. 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag zur Fahrerei: Macht es doch Umweltfreundlich: Mit der Bahn


 
z.B. ab Siegburg:
SU ab 06:52
Andernach an 08:01
Andernach ab 08:27
Kaiseresch an 09:19
Eifelbahn Kaiseresch ab 09:27
Daun an 10:17 

10.30 Start

Gruß Udo


----------



## Hilljumper (14. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo
> 
> 
> So wie ich das sehe sind wir noch nur zu viert!
> ...



Ich zähle fünf, aber einen inoffiziel: Du, Derk, Juchhu, Steve und ich. Aber es melden sich ja morgen noch die 10 Leute an, die wir heute Abend bei Guido zwangsverpflichten


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zähle fünf, aber einen inoffiziel: Du, Derk, Juchhu, Steve und ich. Aber es melden sich ja morgen noch die 10 Leute an, die wir heute Abend bei Guido zwangsverpflichten



Ich wäre 100 % dabei , wenn nicht ... dieser Herbsturlaub auf dieser komischen Insel   wäre. VG Guido


----------



## Derk (15. September 2005)

Hallo

Mein Freund Carsten kommt auch mit , wie auch mein Sohn Marius.  Beide sind keine Forumsmitglieder.

Wir sind also mittlerweile sechs Ausflügler zur Lieser.

Offenbar habt Ihr  gestern doch nicht intensiv genug Reklame für unseren Ausflug gemacht. Es hat sich ja keiner zusätzlich gemeldet.

Schade eigentlich !

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Mein Freund Carsten kommt auch mit , wie auch mein Sohn Marius. Beide sind keine Forumsmitglieder.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin ehrlich, und ich sage ganz offen:  

Ich bin nicht traurig darüber.  

Meine größte Gruppe, die ich als Guide geführt habe, war 17 Teilnehmer stark.
Das hatte schon was von einem Kindergarten.  Mal abgesehen davon, dass mit jedem weitern Teilnehmer die Pannenwahrscheinlichkeit steigt. Und bei großen Gruppen wird die 'Homogenität' immer kleiner, und durch die unterschiedlichen Technik- und Konditionsvoraussetzungen dauert es länger die Gesamtgruppe immer wieder zusammenzuführen.

Bis zehn Teilnehmer läßt sich das alles noch ganz gut handhaben. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen aus Touren und Fahrtechnikkursen.

Gräm' Dich nicht.  Wer weiß, wofür es gut ist?! 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. September 2005)

Hallo Derk, ich möchte mich Martin anschliessen .
Ausserdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das die Leute oft auf den letzten Drücker noch zu- oder absagen. Ist ja noch recht früh und keiner weiss wie Wetter wird. Geduldig sein ist die Devise VG Guido 

(Martin und Derk jetzt gleich gibt es die KFL files)



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Mein Freund Carsten kommt auch mit , wie auch mein Sohn Marius.  Beide sind keine Forumsmitglieder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheetah (15. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das die Leute oft auf den letzten Drücker noch zu- oder absagen. Ist ja noch recht früh und keiner weiss wie Wetter wird. Geduldig sein ist die Devise VG Guido



Kann schon sein.


----------



## hama687 (16. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zähle fünf, aber einen inoffiziel: Du, Derk, Juchhu, Steve und ich. Aber es melden sich ja morgen noch die 10 Leute an, die wir heute Abend bei Guido zwangsverpflichten




erste zwangs verpflichtung


----------



## Hilljumper (16. September 2005)

Stichwort Fahrgemeinschaft: Wer fährt denn jetzt mit wem?

Ich nehme Steve und Martin mit. Mehr geht nicht. Es sei denn weitere potentielle Mitfahrer wollen sich an der Dachreling festhalten


----------



## Derk (16. September 2005)

Ich kann weiterhin zwei Personen und zwei Räder (diese auf dem Anhänger)mitnehmen .  Notfalls kann ich noch mindestens zwei weitere Radträger auf das Dach montieren.

Treffpunkt wäre 

                        Schützstr. 16
                        50996 Köln - Rodenkirchen

Die Schützstraße endet an der KVB-Haltestelle  "Siegstraße"

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Stichwort Fahrgemeinschaft: Wer fährt denn jetzt mit wem?
> 
> Ich nehme Steve und Martin mit. Mehr geht nicht. Es sei denn weitere potentielle Mitfahrer wollen sich an der Dachreling festhalten


 
Puh, da habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt. 

Sah mich schon als fetten JetBag auf der Dachreling.  

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. September 2005)

Hallöle,
tolles LMB-Angebot! Habe mich mal durch den Thread gekämpft und auch ein Höhenprofil mit km-Angaben gefunden (#12). Wenn ich mir das Höhenprofil so anschaue, kommen sicher > 1.000hm zusammen. Was die "Sache" noch interessanter machen würde ... Kann das jemand konkretisieren? [email protected], hast du da einen Wert?
Und weiß jemand auch noch, ob bzw. wie gut der Pfad ausgeschildert ist?
Wäre, wenn's mir dann terminlich passt und das Wetter halbwegs stimmt, gern dabei. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Hilljumper (16. September 2005)

Ich habe die *ovl-Datei und die Beschreibung im Web gefunden:

http://gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.1884/Mountainbike.1884.html: Lieserpfad-Trail

» Techn. Daten

Hm:
	1063m

Dist:
	41.2km

Dauer:
	04:30


----------



## Handlampe (16. September 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], hast du da einen Wert?
> Und weiß jemand auch noch, ob bzw. wie gut der Pfad ausgeschildert ist?
> Wäre, wenn's mir dann terminlich passt und das Wetter halbwegs stimmt, gern dabei.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan

Zu den Höhenmetern hat ja mein Vorredner schon was geschrieben- es sind also über 1000hm. Ich hätte da selber auch keine Angaben gehabt, das Einzige, woran ich mich errinnern kann ist, das auch richtig nette Rampen dabei sind, wo man auch mal ein Stück schieben muss.

Die Orientierung ist kein Problem. Ist der Hauptwanderweg 3 des Eifelvereins und sehr gut markiert.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. September 2005)

Ooops - "Manderscheider Burgen"? - "Kylltal"? - Foto mit den zwei "Schiebern" ? ... Ich glaube fast, ich bin Teile des Pfades 1999/2000 schon mal gefahren ...      
Wie auch immer, danke für die Info.

Ride On!
Stefan

@Uwe: Danke, langsam kommen die Erinnerungen ... War mit 'nem Freund und Wohnmobil ein WE in der Eifel und wir sind nach durchzechter Nacht in Manderscheid einfach drauflos gefahren. Möglicherweise einem Tourenvorschlag der BIKE folgend   ... (das Alter und/oder der Allohol, du verstehst?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (16. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die *ovl-Datei und die Beschreibung im Web gefunden:
> 
> http://gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.1884/Mountainbike.1884.html: Lieserpfad-Trail
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

die dort vorgeschlagene Tour, ebenfalls wunderschön, verläuft nur teilweise antlang des Lieserpfades.

Ich hatte die GPS - Dateien  zum Lieserpfad an früherer Stelle hier in diesen Thread bereits eingestellt.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die dort vorgeschlagene Tour, ebenfalls wunderschön, verläuft nur teilweise antlang des Lieserpfades.
> 
> ...


 
Dieses ganze Hin und Her insbesondere die Höhenmeterdiskussion irritieren mich jetzt.  

Aus den Postings gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass es sich um zwei (oder mehr ) Streckenführungen des Lieserpfades handelt. Wenn ich Uwe @Handlampe und Stefan @Stefan_SIT Anmerkungen richtig interpretiere, dann gibt es eine 'echte' MTB-Route (Schlüsselstellen, fiese Rampen, schieben ...).

Da ich leider kein digitales Kartenmaterial von Rheinland-Pfalz habe, kann ich mir trotz zur Verfügung gestellter GPS-Daten kein Urteil über Streckenverlauf sowie technische und konditionlle Anforderung machen.

Vertrauen ist zwar gut, aber mangels Kontrolle sage ich jetzt ganz offen, dass ich nur an der Streckenführung interessiert bin, die Uwe @Handlampe charakterisiert hat.

Schlagt mich, aber ich will Schlüsselstellen, fiese Rampen und Schieben haben. 

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (16. September 2005)

Hallo Juchhu,

Kartenmaterial zum Lieserpfad findest Du hier :

http://www.wasser.rlp.de/download/Lieser.pdf


Keine Sorge,  der Lieserpfad weist all die von Dir so sehr gewünschten Gemeinheiten auf.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## on any sunday (16. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganze Hin und her insbesondere die Höhenmeterdiskussion irritieren mich jetzt.
> 
> Aus den Postings gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass es sich um zwei (oder mehr ) Streckenführungen des Lieserpfades handelt. Wenn ich Uwe @Handlampe und Stefan @Stefan_SIT Anmerkungen richtig interpretiere, dann gibt es eine 'echte' MTB-Route (Schlüsselstellen, fiese Rampen, schieben ...).
> 
> ...



Hallo Jubel Martin.

Ja, es handelt sich um verschiedene Streckenführungen, bei den Tracks von "GPS-Tour"  sind es zwei Rundtouren, die Teile des Lieserpfades beinhalten.

Wenn du ganz lieb bist, kann ich dir nächste Woche den kompletten Track von Daun bis zur Mosel über den Lieserpfad und zurück über den Maare Radweg zukommen lassen. Voraussgesetzt, das mich morgen mein GPS nicht im Stich läßt und ich nicht in die Lieser falle oder von militanten Wegbeschützern gemeuchelt werde.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (16. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vertrauen ist zwar gut, aber mangels Kontrolle sage ich jetzt ganz offen, dass ich nur an der Streckenführung interessiert bin, die Uwe @Handlampe charakterisiert hat.
> 
> VG Martin



Hi Martin

Da geb ich dir Recht....ganz schön viel Wind hier   
Fahrt einfach den markierten Hauptwanderweg und du bekommst deine Schlüsselstellen, Schiebestrecken usw. 
Achso, bevor du aber entäuscht bist. Anfangs, also hinter Daun ist der Weg noch relativ unspektogal, nur hin und wieder mit kleinen Trails aber dafür landschaftlich sehr fein. Technisch wird es eigentlich erst vor bzw. nach Manderscheid.


----------



## Hilljumper (16. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aus den Postings gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass es sich um zwei (oder mehr ) Streckenführungen des Lieserpfades handelt. Wenn ich Uwe @Handlampe und Stefan @Stefan_SIT Anmerkungen richtig interpretiere, dann gibt es eine 'echte' MTB-Route (Schlüsselstellen, fiese Rampen, schieben ...).



Stimmt wohl, einmal Rundkurs, einmal Einweg



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich leider kein digitales Kartenmaterial von Rheinland-Pfalz habe, kann ich mir trotz zur Verfügung gestellter GPS-Daten kein Urteil über Streckenverlauf sowie technische und konditionlle Anforderung machen.



Ich dachte, Du hast die Welt in Karten auf dem PC  Faselt hier endlos von wegen GPS und kommt jenseits der Landesgrenze schon nicht weiter, der Kerl  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vertrauen ist zwar gut, aber mangels Kontrolle sage ich jetzt ganz offen, dass ich nur an der Streckenführung interessiert bin, die Uwe @Handlampe charakterisiert hat.
> 
> Schlagt mich, aber ich will Schlüsselstellen, fiese Rampen und Schieben haben.
> 
> VG Martin



Bei 1.000 HM wird das aber eine Zwei-Tagestour für Dich. Meine Kondition verschweige ich mal besser


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussgesetzt, das mich morgen mein GPS nicht im Stich läßt


Wäre aber wünschenswert, damit wir wieder in's Gasthaus finden  



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> nicht in die Lieser falle


...gestossen wirst  



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> oder von militanten Wegbeschützern gemeuchelt werde.


das heißt Wegbegleiter


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

Tach zusammen,

das nenne ich mal eine anständige konzertierte Aktion.  

Wenn ich auf all meine Fragen solche kompetente und schnelle Antworten bekäme, dann wäre mein Leben eine einzige Spielwiese.  




			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Juchhu,
> 
> Kartenmaterial zum Lieserpfad findest Du hier :
> 
> ...


 
Danke, aber kenne ich schon und beantwortet leider nicht meine Fragen. Mit Höhenlinien hätte ich eine bessere Interperationsmöglichkeit. 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jubel Martin.
> 
> Ja, es handelt sich um verschiedene Streckenführungen, bei den Tracks von "GPS-Tour" sind es zwei Rundtouren, die Teile des Lieserpfades beinhalten.
> 
> ...


 
Na, Du alter Scanbär!  

Das ist doch ein Angebot, welches ich nicht abschlagen möchte. 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin
> 
> Da geb ich dir Recht....ganz schön viel Wind hier
> Fahrt einfach den markierten Hauptwanderweg und du bekommst deine Schlüsselstellen, Schiebestrecken usw.
> Achso, bevor du aber entäuscht bist. Anfangs, also hinter Daun ist der Weg noch relativ unspektogal, nur hin und wieder mit kleinen Trails aber dafür landschaftlich sehr fein. Technisch wird es eigentlich erst vor bzw. nach Manderscheid.


 
Das macht Mut. Nutze ich die Trails bis Manderscheid halt zum Aufwärmen und Gucken. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt wohl, einmal Rundkurs, einmal Einweg


 
Nix Rundweg, ich meine nur die One Way Direction.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, Du hast die Welt in Karten auf dem PC  Faselt hier endlos von wegen GPS und kommt jenseits der Landesgrenze schon nicht weiter, der Kerl


 
Damit dies ein Ende hat, bzw. ich über den Tellerrand hinaussehen kann, erwarte ich bei dem "one and only GPS-WORKSHOP for Ingo @Hilljumper" die MagicMaps DVD RP als 'Geschenk'. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 1.000 HM wird das aber eine Zwei-Tagestour für Dich. Meine Kondition verschweige ich mal besser


 
Komisch, warum fällt mir jetzt Dein Gesichtsausdruck wieder ein, als ich bei unserer Dhünntalsperrentour verkündete: "Dies ist der letzte fiese Anstieg vor den Linnefe-Trailfahrt zum Parkplatz!" 

Wg. Zwei-Tagestour, war das nicht so geplant?

Einen Tag mit dem Bike nach Süden und den anderen Tag mit dem Bus zurück  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

Gute Idee    VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Damit dies ein Ende hat, bzw. ich über den Tellerrand hinaussehen kann, erwarte ich bei dem "one and only GPS-WORKSHOP for Ingo @Hilljumper" die MagicMaps DVD RP als 'Geschenk'.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee   VG Guido


 
Von Dir hätte ich gerne MM DVD Bayern.  

Das wird geiler als meine bisherigen Geburtstage. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (16. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird geiler als meine bisherigen Geburtstage.
> 
> VG Martin



Das ist ja nicht so schwer. Vermutlich hast Du Deine zahlreichen bisherigen Geburtstage mit einem Glas Leitungswasser und Deinem GPS-Gerät allein im Keller verbracht   Anders lässt sich diese Detailversessenheit nicht erklären


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

So detailversessen kann er garnicht sein . Sonst hätte er sich doch schon längst mit diesen Files beschäftigt.   VG Guido



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja nicht so schwer. Vermutlich hast Du Deine zahlreichen bisherigen Geburtstage mit einem Glas Leitungswasser und Deinem GPS-Gerät allein im Keller verbracht   Anders lässt sich diese Detailversessenheit nicht erklären


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja nicht so schwer. Vermutlich hast Du Deine zahlreichen bisherigen Geburtstage mit einem Glas Leitungswasser und Deinem GPS-Gerät allein im Keller verbracht   Anders lässt sich diese Detailversessenheit nicht erklären


 
OK, das wars jetzt.  
Kein Kuchen, und Du bist beim Topfschlagen der Topf.  

Da werden wir Dir gemeinsam das Vorlaute schon austreiben. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So detailversessen kann er garnicht sein . Sonst hätte er sich doch schon längst mit diesen Files beschäftigt.  VG Guido


 
Woher willst Du wissen, ob ich nicht gerade ein kleines 50- seitiges Transskript zu der Auswertung der o.g. Files verfasse?  

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich bisher noch keine Lust, die Auswertung zu machen.  Vielleicht nachher.  Muss nur mal eben abklären, ob mein wi.Assi. Ingo @Hilljumper vom Band tippen kann.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

Lasst euch (Martin und Ingo) ruhig Zeit     Eilt nicht und ist auch garnicht so  wichtig

Ich finde es mittlerweile echt schade , dass ich nicht den Lieserpfad mitfahren kann.   Da hätte ich dann alles aus mir rausgeholt     

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Woher willst Du wissen, ob ich nicht gerade ein kleines 50- seitiges Transskript zu der Auswertung der o.g. Files verfasse?
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich bisher noch keine Lust, die Auswertung zu machen.  Vielleicht nachher.  Muss nur mal eben abklären, ob mein wi.Assi. Ingo @Hilljumper vom Band tippen kann.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst euch (Martin und Ingo) ruhig Zeit   Eilt nicht und ist auch garnicht so  wichtig
> 
> Ich finde es mittlerweile echt schade , dass ich nicht den Lieserpfad mitfahren kann.  Da hätte ich dann alles aus mir rausgeholt
> 
> VG Guido


 
So, damit die liebe Seele Ruh' hat:

Ich habe die Files geladen. Auswertung folgt (später)  .

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2005)

Soderle, da ich ja eigentlich mal vorhatte auch mal den Lieserpfad zu fahren und das ganze schon in TOP 50 vorbereitet hatte, kann ich euch das ganze mal im .pdf Format zur verfügung stellen.

Ich habe den Erft-Lieser-Moselweg des Eifelvereins als Vorlage genommen. Anbei ist auch das Höhenprofil, wobei ja die Höhenmeterangabe von TOP 50 ja immer etwas utopisch ist.

Wie gesagt, die Strecke ist von mir noch nicht befahren worden, aber ich denke das das ganz gut gehen sollte, ist halt die ausgeschilderte Eifelvereinstrecke.

Ich hoffe euch ein wenig geholfen zu haben ..... schönen Gruß und viel Spass   

Muss das ganze auf mein Server laden da man ja max. 200kb anhängen darf. Datei ist aber 900kb groß. Daher könnt ihr die Datei hier ziehen:

DOWNLOAD - LIESERPFAD

Hab noch schnell die ovl. datei angehangen !


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

Danke sehr  Herr Martin   

VG Guido

Jetzt kann ich meine Kraft schonen   und weiter gehts mit dem LIESERPFAD   

Wann ist denn die Wiederholung dieses Ausflugs geplant  ...   
... kann man ja nicht früh genug planen   




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, damit die liebe Seele Ruh' hat:
> 
> Ich habe die Files geladen. Auswertung folgt (später)  .
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## Derk (16. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke sehr  Herr Martin
> 
> VG Guido
> 
> ...


Hallo Guido,

ich hab da etwas noch Tolleres als den Lieserpfad im Auge ....

Näheres verrate ich aber erst nach dem 1. Oktober.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (16. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich leider kein digitales Kartenmaterial von Rheinland-Pfalz habe,
> VG Martin



Könnte ich ändern ...


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ich ändern ...


 
Geschenke???  

Aber ich habe doch erst im Februar  .

Da muss ich aber noch lange warten.  

VG Martin


----------



## Susi_Sorglos (16. September 2005)

Tagelanges Rumgespame und noch keinn Meter gefahren.

Is ma wieda typisch!!!


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

Hallo Derk , doch nicht etwa der grosse Wald im Südwesten 
Dafür hätte ich den Herbst -Urlaub gecancelt   
Nein ich kann warten   . Bis Mittwoch Gruss Guido




			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> ich hab da etwas noch Tolleres als den Lieserpfad im Auge ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Susi-Sorglos (16. September 2005)

Susi_Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Tagelanges Rumgespame und noch keinn Meter gefahren.
> 
> Is ma wieda typisch!!!





Is ja auch einfach , als zu faren


----------



## Redking (16. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Geschenke???
> 
> Aber ich habe doch erst im Februar  .
> 
> ...



Dass dauert wirklich noch was!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Susi-Sorglos (17. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Geschenke???
> 
> Aber ich habe doch erst im Februar  .
> 
> ...



Wofon träumst du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (17. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk , doch nicht etwa der grosse Wald im Südwesten
> Dafür hätte ich den Herbst -Urlaub gecancelt
> Nein ich kann warten   . Bis Mittwoch Gruss Guido



Nein, im vorderen Hunsrück fließen einige kleiner Flüsse/größere Bäche der Mosel zu, durch deren Täler man fahren kann

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Redking (17. September 2005)

@Derk
Hallo Derk,
hat sich Alex (hama687) bei dir gemeldet zwecks Mitfahrgelegenheit?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (17. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, im vorderen Hunsrück fließen einige kleiner Flüsse/größere Bäche der Mosel zu, durch deren Täler man fahren kann
> 
> Gruß
> Derk



Hallo Derk , Hunsrück hört sich sehr sehr gut an   . Da kriegen wir dann auch ein paar Höhenmeter zusammen  Ich werde jedenfalls  im Herbsturlaub alle zur Verfügung stehen Fitnesseinrichtungen nutzen dann gehts ab   VG Guido


----------



## Derk (17. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @Derk
> Hallo Derk,
> hat sich Alex (hama687) bei dir gemeldet zwecks Mitfahrgelegenheit?
> 
> ...


ja, er fährt bei mir mit.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. September 2005)

Tach Leute

nur ne kurze Info: die Runde Daun - Wittlich - Daun dauert - inclusive 2 Platten und einer wackeligen Kurbel - gute 5h.

Einige Schiebepassagen bergauf - bergab m.o.w. komplett fahrbar - Details folgen ggfls von OAS.

Geile Trails!!!!!!!

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Derk (19. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk , Hunsrück hört sich sehr sehr gut an   . Da kriegen wir dann auch ein paar Höhenmeter zusammen  Ich werde jedenfalls  im Herbsturlaub alle zur Verfügung stehen Fitnesseinrichtungen nutzen dann gehts ab   VG Guido


HAllo Guido
Das , was ich da  vorhabe, sollte man nach den mir zuteil gewordenen Informationen in der schönen, zumindest  etwas trockeneren Jahreszeit befahren.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (19. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leute
> 
> nur ne kurze Info: die Runde Daun - Wittlich - Daun dauert - inclusive 2 Platten und einer wackeligen Kurbel - gute 5h.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hammelhetzer,

von Dir hätte ich ja nicht angenommen, dass Du auf dem Maare-Moselradweg Schiebepassagen eingelegt hast   .

Auf die angekündigten "Details folgen ggfls von OAS " bin ich gespannt.


Abschlussfrage:  Warum machst Du nicht auch mit ? 

Tschüß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hammelhetzer,
> 
> von Dir hätte ich ja nicht angenommen, dass Du auf dem Maare-Moselradweg Schiebepassagen eingelegt hast   .
> 
> ...


Würde ja gerne mitkommen - muß aber zu dieser Zeit leider, leider die Weinberge des Languedoc mit dem Renner unsicher machen   .

Die Schiebepassagen sind eigentlich eher "Tragepassagen" und die sind weniger auf der ehemaligen Bahntrasse, sind auch nicht übermäßig lang, nur steil. Für die Bahntrasse hatte sich Herr Sonntag den Herrn Hammelfetzer als Lokomotive eingespannt, und der ist dann auch tüchtig schnaubend durch die Windkanaltunnel zurück nach Daun gestampft  .

Übrigens: das wichtigste Ausstattungsdetail am Bike sollte eine volltönende Klingel sein (der Herr Sonntag war immer froh, wenn ich die beherzt eingesetzt habe). Es sei an dieser Stelle nicht verschwiegen, dass auch die ein oder andere Wandergruppe unterwegs war. War aber kein Problem. Mehr als fünf oder sechs Teilnehmer schien uns für einen gemeinsamen Bikeausflug als dennoch eher suboptimal, da es sonst doch bei Begegnungen zu beidseitigen Behinderungen kommen könnte.

Im übrigen absolut kein Anfänger Terrain. Von der Fahrtrichtung her spielt es keine Rolle, ob man in Daun oder Wittlich startet - aber auf alle Fälle die Trails talabwärts, also niemals die Bahntrasse runter sondern rauf. 

Bei Interesse kann ich am Donnerstag abend 'ne kleine Vorbereitungsrunde in der Ville auf weniger bekannten "echten" Singletrails bieten (GPS Aufzeichnungen sind nicht gestattet  ). Diese sollte man problemlos bewältigen können, sonst bekommt man an der Lieser u.U. Schwierigkeiten...  

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hammelhetzer,
> 
> von Dir hätte ich ja nicht angenommen, dass Du auf dem Maare-Moselradweg Schiebepassagen eingelegt hast   .
> 
> ...



Bitteeeschön Lisapfad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (19. September 2005)

Hey  Bange machen gilt nicht , das werden die Jungs und Mädels schon irgendwie hinkriegen.   VG Guido



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Im übrigen absolut kein Anfänger Terrain. Von der Fahrtrichtung her spielt es keine Rolle, ob man in Daun oder Wittlich startet - aber auf alle Fälle die Trails talabwärts, also niemals die Bahntrasse runter sondern rauf.
> 
> Bei Interesse kann ich am Donnerstag abend 'ne kleine Vorbereitungsrunde in der Ville auf weniger bekannten "echten" Singletrails bieten (GPS Aufzeichnungen sind nicht gestattet  ). Diese sollte man problemlos bewältigen können, sonst bekommt man an der Lieser u.U. Schwierigkeiten...
> ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hey  Bange machen gilt nicht , das werden die Jungs und Mädels schon irgendwie hinkriegen.   VG Guido


War nicht meine Absicht. War nur 'n freundliches Angebot, ein paar nette Trails zu zeigen.


----------



## Cheetah (22. September 2005)

Ich habe mal über die Problematik nachgedacht, hier meine Lösungsansätze:

1.	Wir nehmen keine Anfänger mit, jeder der mit will sollte min. 40 km im Gelände bewältig haben.
2.	Wir nehmen nur Fahrer mit Helm und echtem MTB mit.
3.	Start in Daun um spätestens 10 Uhr.
4.	Wir halten das Tempo ganz weit unten, so dass wir 5 h auf dem Trail unterwegs sind.
5.	Wir  kehren in  Wittlich für ~1,5 h ein. 
6.	Mit Lampen fahren wir über die Bahntrasse zurück.


----------



## Delgado (22. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal über die Problematik nachgedacht, hier meine Lösungsansätze:
> 
> 1.	Wir nehmen keine Anfänger mit, jeder der mit will sollte min. 40 km im Gelände bewältig haben.
> 2.	Wir nehmen nur Fahrer mit Helm und echtem MTB mit.
> ...




Zielst Du mit Deiner Signatur auf Angie Merkel ab?


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal über die Problematik nachgedacht, hier meine Lösungsansätze:
> 
> 1. Wir nehmen keine Anfänger mit, jeder der mit will sollte min. 40 km im Gelände bewältig haben.


 
Wir? Bist Du schon angemeldet (Stand: heute 12:41 Uhr  ), dass Du Dir erlaubst, Vorschläge zu machen?  



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Wir nehmen nur Fahrer mit Helm und echtem MTB mit.


Ich hätte da noch ein Haftungsfreistelltungsformular. 

Schade, dass Derk jetzt nicht mehr mitfahren darf mit seinem ATB.  
Wo bekommen wir denn jetzt einen neue Guide her, 
wenn wir schon Initiator und Guide rausschmeissen wollen?  



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Start in Daun um spätestens 10 Uhr.


 
Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund! 

Siehe Antwort zu Punkt 5.



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Wir halten das Tempo ganz weit unten, so dass wir 5 h auf dem Trail unterwegs sind.


 
Ich finde, ein bisschen schneller ist schon OK. Mit Pausen plane ich 10 km/h, d.h. Gesamtfahrzeit ca. 4 h.



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Wir kehren in Wittlich für ~1,5 h ein.


 
Wenn wir um 10:00 UHr von Daum losfahren und 5 Stunden Tourdauer annehmen, sind wir deutlich nach 14:00 Uhr in Wittlich, d.h. nach der Mittagstischzeit. Das gefällt mir nicht. Daher mein Vorschlag: Sammelzeit 09:15 Uhr, Startzeit 09:30 Uhr, Ankunftszeit ca. 13:00 Uhr pünktlich zum Mittagstisch. 



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Mit Lampen fahren wir über die Bahntrasse zurück.


 
Ab Wittlich schlage ich eine individulle Rückfahrt vor. Je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune wollen Ingo, Steve und ich im Hellen zurückradeln, so dass wir ca. um 17:00 Uhr wieder in Daun sind. 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (22. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zielst Du mit Deiner Signatur auf Angie Merkel ab?



Ja, *jede *Seite kann sich ihre Gedanken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (22. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir um 10:00 UHr von Daum losfahren und 5 Stunden Tourdauer annehmen, sind wir deutlich nach 14:00 Uhr in Wittlich, d.h. nach der Mittagstischzeit. Das gefällt mir nicht. Daher mein Vorschlag: Sammelzeit 09:15 Uhr, Startzeit 09:30 Uhr, Ankunftszeit ca. 13:00 Uhr pünktlich zum Mittagstisch.
> 
> Ab Wittlich schlage ich eine individulle Rückfahrt vor. Je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune wollen Ingo, Steve und ich im Hellen zurückradeln, so dass wir ca. um 17:00 Uhr wieder in Daun sind.


Mir geht es um einen realistischen Plan. Deine Zeiten, Martin, sind unrealistisch! Wir beide kennen grob die Leistungsfähigkeit der Teilnehmer. Ich kenne den Lieserpfad. 

Einen Ort zum Einkehren kann man auch für 15Uhr organisieren. Notfalls goldenes M.





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund!




Wenn wir um 10Uhr in Daun starten wollen, hab ich schon genug Gold im Mund.


----------



## Derk (22. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich schlage nochmals vor,  nicht in Daun sondern in Wittlich zu starten. 

Eigentlich ist es nämlich egal, ob man lieserab- oder - aufwärts fährt,  beides ist anstrengend.
Nur kann man den Maare-Mosel-Radweg ,  nach der Liesertour doch wohl etwas erschöpft, sicherlich leichter runter nach Wittlich als rauf nach Daun fahren.

@ Cheeta:  Was ist denn an meinem Rad/Helm auszusetzen ?


----------



## Cheetah (22. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @ Cheeta*h*:  Was ist denn an meinem Rad/Helm auszusetzen ?



Ich dachte nicht an dein Rad, vielmehr an Seitenständer-Gepäckträger-20kg-Baumarkt-Räder. Dein Helm ist doch OK.


----------



## Hilljumper (22. September 2005)

Da sage noch jemand, der Aufwand beim  Juchhu-After-Fahrtechniktraining-Grillen sei zu groß gewesen....

Basidemokratische Tourdiskussionen führen nicht grundsätzlich zu einem Ergebis.  Pragmatisch betrachtet hat Derk die Tour angeboten und er sollte sie auch hinsichtlich Tourbeginn, Länge und Geschwindigkeit definieren. 

Es wird ja niemand gezwungen, mitzufahren. 

Was mich betrifft: Bei einer geplanten Durchschnittgeschwinigkeit von 8 km/h verzichte ich auf eine Teilnahme, was aber den Initiator nicht davon abhalten sollte, es nach seinen Vorstellungen durchzuführen.


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht es um einen realistischen Plan. Deine Zeiten, Martin, sind unrealistisch! Wir beide kennen grob die Leistungsfähigkeit der Teilnehmer. Ich kenne den Lieserpfad.
> 
> Einen Ort zum Einkehren kann man auch für 15Uhr organisieren. Notfalls goldenes M.
> 
> Wenn wir um 10Uhr in Daun starten wollen, hab ich schon genug Gold im Mund.


 
Ich glaube (nach Rücksprache mit Ingo), dass es offensichtlich unterschiedliche Streckenführungen des Lieserpfades gibt. Welche fahren wir denn nun? Ich nahm bisher an, dass Derk als Initiator und Guide der Sache 'vorsteht'? Egal, Derk, ich folge Dir.  

Aber macht, wie Ihr wollt!

VG Martin

PS: @Derk, kannst Du mir mal Deine geplante Streckenführung als ASCII-OVL-DATEI auf martin.nettersheim(AT)netunet.de zumailen.


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich schlage nochmals vor, nicht in Daun sondern in Wittlich zu starten.
> 
> ...


 
Meine anfängliche Rede.

Vielleicht klären wir jetzt mal ab, dass nur angemeldete Teilnehmer stimmabgabeberechtigt sind?!

Dann sollten wir über Startpunkt und Fahrrichtung sowie Startzeit einigen (quasi Parteiprogramm).

Und wo die großen Häuptlinge es gerade so schön vormachen, folgen Sondierungsgespräche und Koalitionsgespräche/-vereinbarungen. Vielleicht ist ja doch eine großes Lieserpfad-Koalition möglich?

VG Martin

PS: Ohne Smileys, weil jetzt der Ernst des Lebens beginnt.


----------



## Cheetah (22. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Meine anfängliche Rede.
> 
> Vielleicht klären wir jetzt mal ab, dass nur angemeldete Teilnehmer stimmabgabeberechtigt sind?!
> 
> ...


OK

Der Grüne muss sich aber erst neu erfinden!


----------



## Derk (22. September 2005)

@ Cheetah, Hammelhetzer, OAS :

    Ihr, die Ihr den Lieserpfad bereits einmal befahren habt, so sagt doch     einmal,  ob es [B]wesentlich  [/B]  ungünstiger ist, den Lieserpfad bachaufwärts statt bachabwärts zu fahren.

Von Eurem Votum mache ich es abhängig,  ob ich - als Initiator - Daun oder Wittlich als Startpunkt festlegen werde. 

Ich verhehle nicht, dass ich den Rückweg gerne auf dem Maare-Moselradweg zurücklegen möchte, der nach der ANstrengung des Lieserpfades abwärts sicherlich besser, da leichter,  zu befahren ist.  

@ Ingo :   Mit welcher durchschnittlichen Geschwindigkeit wir den Lieserpfad bewältigen werden,  hängt für Dich persönlich sicher davon ab,  an wen Du Dich  dranhängen wirst.

@ Juchhu:  Die GPS-Dateien hatte ich schon mit meinem Beitrag vom 12.09.2005 hier eingestellt.  Kannst Du sie nicht laden ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Cheetah (22. September 2005)

Was spricht für Daun-Witlich:
-Man ist noch fiter in den Trails. 


			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verhehle nicht, dass ich den Rückweg gerne auf dem Maare-Moselradweg zurücklegen möchte, der nach der ANstrengung des Lieserpfades abwärts sicherlich besser, da leichter,  zu befahren ist.



-Der beste   Downhill ist Manderscheid - Oberburg, als Uphill eine lange Schiebepassage (außer für Klaus).  

-Weniger MTB Gegenverkehr, weil übliche Richtung.

-Eine Bahntrasse kann nur kleine Steigungen haben, sollte kein Problem darstellen, ich könnte es mir als Ausrollen vorstellen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cheetah, Hammelhetzer, OAS :
> 
> Ihr, die Ihr den Lieserpfad bereits einmal befahren habt, so sagt doch     einmal,  ob es [B]wesentlich  [/B]  ungünstiger ist, den Lieserpfad bachaufwärts statt bachabwärts zu fahren.
> Derk


Hi, ich würde den Trail auf jedenfall Strom abwärts fahren. Starten würde ich in Wittlich, der Anstieg ist doch nur minimal, 300 HM auf ca 40km. Man hört dann halt auf, wenn's am schönsten ist, dass wird ja oft empfohlen  ...   In zwei Stunden ist die Trasse ganz locker gefahren, sonst würde ich generell abraten. Es ist schon 'ne "zähe" Runde, - wir hatten wie gesagt ca 5h benötigt, sind allerdings halbwegs locker gefahren. Im Trail selber könnte ich mich an keine Einkehrmöglichkeit erinnern, es sei denn in Manderscheid. Genau hier würde ich aber keine Rast machen, schiene mir für den Rythmus fatal. Wenn man mit Riegeln und Obst nicht auskommt, dann muß man Daun - Wittlich - Daun fahren, an der Bahntrasse kann man sich problemlos betrinken  

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich starte immer in Manderscheid, fahre dann den Lieserpfad nach Wittlich, dann den Mare-Mosel-Radweg bis Daun und dann wieder den Lieserpfad zurück nach Manderscheid. So ist es schön abwechslungsreich.
Am Lieserpfad gibt es genügend Einkehrmöglichkeiten    Man muß nur mal auf die Schilder achten die zu den Mühlen runter ins Tal gehen. Da gibts es läccka   z.B. hier 

Viel Spaß


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cheetah, Hammelhetzer, OAS :
> 
> Ihr, die Ihr den Lieserpfad bereits einmal befahren habt, so sagt doch einmal, ob es [B]wesentlich [/B] ungünstiger ist, den Lieserpfad bachaufwärts statt bachabwärts zu fahren.
> 
> Von Eurem Votum mache ich es abhängig, ob ich - als Initiator - Daun oder Wittlich als Startpunkt festlegen werde.


 
Gute Idee!  



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verhehle nicht, dass ich den Rückweg gerne auf dem Maare-Moselradweg zurücklegen möchte, der nach der ANstrengung des Lieserpfades abwärts sicherlich besser, da leichter, zu befahren ist.


 
Zwischenzeitlich kristallisiert sich bei mir die Wunschrunde Daun-Wittlich per Lieserpfad und Rückweg über Maare-Moselradweg.



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ingo : Mit welcher durchschnittlichen Geschwindigkeit wir den Lieserpfad bewältigen werden, hängt für Dich persönlich sicher davon ab, an wen Du Dich dranhängen wirst.


 
Ingo wollte sicherlich nicht zum Ausdruck bringen, dass er der Tempomacher sein will. Ganz im Gegenteil. 

Aber Spass bei Seite: EIn Bruttomittel von 8 km/h halte ich auch für untertrieben.



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juchhu: Die GPS-Dateien hatte ich schon mit meinem Beitrag vom 12.09.2005 hier eingestellt. Kannst Du sie nicht laden ?
> 
> Gruß
> Derk


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.   
Die vielen Postings verwirren mich.  
Das kenne ich sonst nur aus 'meinen' Threads. 




			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht für Daun-Witlich:
> -Man ist noch fiter in den Trails.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wg. Bahntrasse: wenn elektrifiziert, dann max. 4%.



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich würde den Trail auf jedenfall Strom abwärts fahren. Starten würde ich in Wittlich, der Anstieg ist doch nur minimal, 300 HM auf ca 40km. Man hört dann halt auf, wenn's am schönsten ist, dass wird ja oft empfohlen  ... In zwei Stunden ist die Trasse ganz locker gefahren, sonst würde ich generell abraten. Es ist schon 'ne "zähe" Runde, - wir hatten wie gesagt ca 5h benötigt, sind allerdings halbwegs locker gefahren. Im Trail selber könnte ich mich an keine Einkehrmöglichkeit erinnern, es sei denn in Manderscheid. Genau hier würde ich aber keine Rast machen, schiene mir für den Rythmus fatal. Wenn man mit Riegeln und Obst nicht auskommt, dann muß man Daun - Wittlich - Daun fahren, an der Bahntrasse kann man sich problemlos betrinken
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelhetzer


 
Von Wittlich nach Daun den Maare-Moselradweg als Hauptspeise und von Daun nach Wittlich über den Lieserpfad als Nachtisch. 

Gefällt mir die Idee. 



			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich starte immer in Manderscheid, fahre dann den Lieserpfad nach Wittlich, dann den Mare-Mosel-Radweg bis Daun und dann wieder den Lieserpfad zurück nach Manderscheid. So ist es schön abwechslungsreich.
> Am Lieserpfad gibt es genügend Einkehrmöglichkeiten   Man muß nur mal auf die Schilder achten die zu den Mühlen runter ins Tal gehen. Da gibts es läccka  z.B. hier
> ...


 
Auch nicht schlecht!  

Wenn das allerdings so weiter geht, werden wir keine Mehrheiten finden.

Dann muss Derk, quasi als geschäftsführender Kanzler, sein Kanzlerexekutivrecht in die Hand nehmen und ein Machtwort sprechen.

"Um 09:30 Uhr werden dann die gesamten MTB-Truppen in Daun oder Manderscheid oder Wittlich oder bei OBI oder bei Mac Dreck einfallen!"  

Wäre schön, wenn ich rechtzeitig den Kommandierungsbefehl erhalte.  

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (22. September 2005)

Also, ich habe verstanden:

Wir Langsameren treffen uns in Daun am Bahnhof um 09:30 Uhr , fahren das Liesertal hinunter nach Wittlich, von dort dann über den Maare-Mosel-Radweg zurück nach Daun (Die Schnelleren können ja etwas später losfahren, wie sie denn wollen und verabreden).

Das hat für mich den Vorteil, diesen Radweg mal andersrum zu fahren mit Blick auf die Eifelhöhen.

Es ist ratsam, Beleuchtung am Rad zu haben.  Der Radweg führt nämlich durch mehrere , zum Teil recht lange Tunnel, die nicht gut beleuchtet sind. Es ist gut, wenn die entgegenkommenden Radler, diese haben auf der für sie abschüssigen Strecke recht hohe Geschwindigkeit, uns rechtzeitig erkennen.

So, jetzt wünsche ich uns  allen noch schönes Wetter für den Samstag.

Mitfahrgelegenheiten:  Bequem kann ich neben Hama noch einen weiteren Mitfahrer mitnehmen.  Wenn noch mehr keine Mitfahrgelegenheit haben,  könnte ich notfalls noch weitere zwei mitnehmen. Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe verstanden:
> 
> Wir Langsameren treffen uns in Daun am Bahnhof um 09:30 Uhr , fahren das Liesertal hinunter nach Wittlich, von dort dann über den Maare-Mosel-Radweg zurück nach Daun (Die Schnelleren können ja etwas später losfahren, wie sie denn wollen und verabreden).
> 
> ...


 
Na, da hätte sich Schröder doch eine Scheibe von abschneiden können. 

Klare Handlungsanweisungen. 

Danke  , brauche ich auf meine alten Tage mich nicht mit anderen Varianten als der von mir Favorisierten rumzuschlagen. 

VG Martin

PS: Nur die Sache mit der Beleuchtung gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Schreiner2 (22. September 2005)

> Zitat von *Derk*
> Mitfahrgelegenheiten: Bequem kann ich neben Hama noch einen weiteren Mitfahrer mitnehmen. Wenn noch mehr keine Mitfahrgelegenheit haben, könnte ich notfalls noch weitere zwei mitnehmen. Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.
> 
> Gruß
> Derk




Ist das noch aktuell? Wenn ja: Ich, Ich, Ich


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ratsam, Beleuchtung am Rad zu haben.  Der Radweg führt nämlich durch mehrere , zum Teil recht lange Tunnel, die nicht gut beleuchtet sind. Es ist gut, wenn die entgegenkommenden Radler, diese haben auf der für sie abschüssigen Strecke recht hohe Geschwindigkeit, uns rechtzeitig erkennen.


ist mit Verlaub überflüssig wie'n Kropf oder das bekannte Pickel am Ar$ch. Die Tunnels sind hell beleuchtet. Wenn's einem da schwarz wird vor den Augen vor Erschöpfung, hilft auch die Lupine nicht mehr weiter.

Der Mosel-Maare-Radweg ist nun wahrlich kein Abenteuer  .


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ist mit Verlaub überflüssig wie'n Kropf oder das bekannte Pickel am Ar$ch. *Die Tunnels sind hell beleuchtet*. Wenn's einem da schwarz wird vor den Augen vor Erschöpfung, hilft auch die Lupine nicht mehr weiter.
> 
> Der Mosel-Maare-Radweg ist nun wahrlich kein Abenteuer  .


 
Buh, da fällt mir ja ein Akku, äh Stein vom Herzen.  

By the way:

Ich sehe gerade, die Anzahl der Stimmberechtigten ist sprunghaft in die Höhe geschnellt.  
Gut, dass unserer Lieserpfadkanzler Derk ein Machtwort gesprochen hat. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (22. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Buh, da fällt mir ja ein Akku, äh Stein vom Herzen.
> 
> By the way:
> 
> ...



Vielleicht schaffen wir die durchgehende MTB-Kette von Daun bis Wittlich


----------



## Redking (22. September 2005)

Hallo!!!
Danke, für die Klärung der Richtung die gefahren werden soll!  



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> es werden die ersten Schiebepassagen bewältigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie das soll ich hoch schieben?? Ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst??? 


			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Der beste  Downhill ist Manderscheid - Oberburg, als Uphill eine lange Schiebepassage (außer für Klaus).


Du solltest nicht den Michael vergessen und den Volker! Wenn ich dahoch komme dann die beiden das allemal!
Und ich kann mich an nur kurze Stellen erinnern, die ich nicht hoch gekommen bin!

Hier nochmal meine Erfahrung vom *26.06.05: Daun-Wittlich*
Die Strecke war *ca. 42,8 Km*. Reine Fahrzeit* 3:20 Stunden*! *Gesamtzeit der Tour: 7:20 Stunden *(inclusive Pausen&Wartezeit wenn jemand geschoben hat&Weg suchen!) Gruppe mit 9 Teilnehmern! Und wir sind in Wittlich wieder abgeholt worden, also nichts mit zurückradeln! 





			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Langsameren treffen uns in Daun am Bahnhof um 09:30 Uhr , fahren das Liesertal hinunter nach Wittlich, von dort dann über den Maare-Mosel-Radweg zurück nach Daun (Die Schnelleren können ja etwas später losfahren, wie sie denn wollen und verabreden).









Nee nee, dann müssen die schnelleren ja an euch vorbei!  

Dann können wir ja gleich alle alleine fahren!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!!
> Danke, für die Klärung der Richtung die gefahren werden soll!
> 
> 
> ...


 
3:20 Stunden Nettofahrzeit ist OK, aber plus vier Stunden für Pausen und Weg suchen ist nicht OK. 

Dank Derk habe ich jetzt etwas aufgerüstet und zusätzlich Michaels @oas Trackaufzeichnung weitere Lieserpfad-GPS-Tracks aus dem I-Net besorgt.

Bei entsprechender Planung  werden wir wohl das Wegsuchen auf ein Minimum reduzieren können. An der Anzahl der mitgeführten GPS-Geräte wird es auf jeden Fall nicht liegen, höchstens an der Programmierung der Route / des Tracks. 

Es bleibt spannend.  

VG Martin

PS: Technischen Daten aus dem I-Net entsprechen Deinen Angaben.  

Tourlänge ca: 41,2 km
hm: ca. 1.063 m (wer weiß, wie die ermittelt wurden? )
Tourdauer: ca. 4:30 Stunden


----------



## Redking (22. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 3:20 Stunden Nettofahrzeit ist OK, aber plus vier Stunden für Pausen und Weg suchen ist nicht OK.
> 
> 
> Es bleibt spannend.
> ...



Hallo Martin!
*Die meiste Zeit ging für warten an etwas schwierigeren Stellen drauf!*  
Der Weg ist gut beschildert! Wie OAS schon gezeigt hat!   Wegmarkierung=kleiner schwarzer Pfeil!  Man muss bloß Richtig folgen!  




Gesamtdauer 4:30h oder Fahrzeit??? Aber bei einem Schnitt von 10Km/h den du anpeilst, eher reine Fahrzeit!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin!
> *Die meiste Zeit ging für warten an etwas schwierigeren Stellen drauf!*
> Der Weg ist gut beschildert! Wie OAS schon gezeigt hat!  Wegmarkierung=kleiner schwarzer Pfeil!  Man muss bloß Richtig folgen!
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/8487/medium/DSC09614-K.jpg
> ...


 
Da ich nicht mitgefahren bin, weiß ich das nicht.  Der Autor schrieb Tourdauer. 

Bei dem zunehmenden Interesse, d.h. Anzahl der TeilnehmerInnen, scheint sich Franks @Cheetah 8 km/h Prognose immer mehr an Wahrheitswert zu gewinnen. 
Zumal mit steigender Teilnehmerzahl die Pausenanzahl und -dauer (Wegsuchen , Gruppe zusammenführen, Defekte, Riegelpausen und P.-Pausen  etc.) immer größer werden.

Ich bin sehr dankbar, wenn trotz aller Planungs- und Durchführungsschwierigkeiten wir pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr starten (deswegen heißt der Termin auch Startzeit und nicht Aufsteh-, Frühstück-, Losfahr- oder Ankommenszeit), und wir in ca. um 14:00 Uhr in Wittlich sind.

Ich lasse mich überraschen. Als doppelter Beifahrer  habe ich eh nur geringe Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Ort zum Einkehren kann man auch für 15Uhr organisieren. Notfalls goldenes M.



Heiß geliebt bei Freeridern, Streetern und denen die es werden wollen  
*verständnislosmitdemkopfschüttel*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sehr dankbar, wenn trotz aller Planungs- und Durchführungsschwierigkeiten



Mehr als 110 Antworten und Vorschläge bzgl. einer Tour und deren Planung sollten doch letztendlich keine Unklarheit mehr offen lassen. Das ganze Projekt nimmt schon eher einen "In 80 Tagen um die Welt" Charakter an


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als 110 Antworten und Vorschläge bzgl. einer Tour und deren Planung sollten doch letztendlich keine Unklarheit mehr offen lassen. Das ganze Projekt nimmt schon eher einen "*In 80 Tagen um die Welt*" Charakter an


 
Also bei einer Tourangabe "in 80 Tagen um Welt" würde ich nicht meckern .
Allerdings würde ich da bestensfalls Planungsaufgaben übernehmen. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Da sage noch jemand, der Aufwand beim  Juchhu-After-Fahrtechniktraining-Grillen sei zu groß gewesen....
> 
> Basidemokratische Tourdiskussionen führen nicht grundsätzlich zu einem Ergebis.  Pragmatisch betrachtet hat Derk die Tour angeboten und er sollte sie auch hinsichtlich Tourbeginn, Länge und Geschwindigkeit definieren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ingo,

bisher der beste Beitrag (außer meinen   ).

Grundsätzlich betimme ich als Guide   die Rahmenbedingungen via Ausschreibung.

Wem's nicht passt bleibt der Veranstaltung fern und erledigt Büroarbeit, philosophiert über's Wetter oder lässt sich von seiner Frau schikanieren (oder alles gleichzeitig).

Man sieht doch wo das wieder hin führt > 100 Postings und noch keinen Millimeter gefahren


----------



## Derk (23. September 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das noch aktuell? Wenn ja: Ich, Ich, Ich


Hallo Schreiner2,

ja, der Platz war noch frei und ist jetzt für Dich reserviert. Da ich um 08:00 Uhr losfahren will, solltest Du bis 07:45 hier (Schützstr. 16, 50996 Köln-Rodenkirchen) sein.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal meine Erfahrung vom *26.06.05: Daun-Wittlich*
> Die Strecke war *ca. 42,8 Km*. Reine Fahrzeit* 3:20 Stunden*! *Gesamtzeit der Tour: 7:20 Stunden *(inclusive Pausen&Wartezeit wenn jemand geschoben hat&Weg suchen!)



4h Zeit totgeschlagen?

Erinnert mich stark an MTB-Touren in den frühen 90er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts mit dem 1. Kölner MTB-Club und einem gewissen Herrn M. P.
Die Älteren werden sich erinnern.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 4h Zeit totgeschlagen?


Ihr könnt ja zwischendurch Pilze suchen gehen - "Hurra, ich habe einen riesigen Steinpilz gefunden! Den soll mir meine Frau heute zum Abendessen bereiten!"    

_________________________________________
zu verkaufen: T-Shirt "Liesertal 2005 - I did it", wenig getragen


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ja zwischendurch Pilze suchen gehen - "Hurra, ich habe einen riesigen Steinpilz gefunden! Den soll mir meine Frau heute zum Abendessen bereiten!"
> 
> _________________________________________
> zu verkaufen: T-Shirt "Liesertal 2005 - I did it", wenig getragen





 

 


____________________________________________________
Zu verkaufen: T-Shirt "Just planing Liesertal trip 2005ff", ungetragen.



.


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 4h Zeit totgeschlagen?
> 
> Erinnert mich stark an MTB-Touren in den frühen 90er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts mit dem 1. Kölner MTB-Club und einem gewissen Herrn M. P.
> Die Älteren werden sich erinnern.



Hallo Michael
da hast du recht! Aber er fährt nicht mal mehr mit sondern wartet die sieben Stunden im Bus!        


















Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ____________________________________________________
> Zu verkaufen: T-Shirt "Just planing Liesertal trip 2005ff", ungetragen.


















Gruß
Klaus
__________________________________________________
Zuverkaufen T-Shirt für Fortgeschrittene: " Liesertrail I dit it again!"


----------



## Derk (23. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich will/werde die Räder mit normalen Radträgern transportieren. Dies geht gut, wenn die Rohre  der zu transportienden Räder an der Stelle, an der  der Träger mit einer "Zange" das Radrohr umfaßt, einen Durchmesser haben, der kleiner/gleich  5,5  cm nicht übersteigt.

Darauf will  ich die Interessenten aufmerksam machen, die mit mir fahren wollen.

Räder mit exorbitanten Rohrdurchmessern kann ich also nicht mitnehmen.

Gruß

Derk


----------



## Cheetah (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß
> Klaus
> __________________________________________________
> Zuverkaufen T-Shirt für Fortgeschrittene: " Liesertrail I dit it again!"




*Germany's election 2005, the 'Lieserpfad'*


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *Germany's election 2005, the 'Lieserpfad'*


 
Gerade gefunden:

_"Wenn über das Grundsätzliche keine Einigkeit besteht,_
_ ist es sinnlos, miteinander Pläne zu machen."_ Konfuzius

Aktueller denn je.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (23. September 2005)

Wenn das hier so weitergeht, wird aus Helmpflicht eine Karnevalsmützenpflicht.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das hier so weitergeht, wird aus Helmpflicht eine Karnevalsmützenpflicht.



Um mich Kollege storchO's passenden Kommentar zu bedienen :

"lol"


----------



## Derk (23. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *Germany's election 2005, the 'Lieserpfad'*



Nix da 

Ich hatte schon Veranlassung zu meinem letzten Beitrag.

Schreiner2 hatte mir nämlich heute morgen mitgeteilt,  das Rohr seines Rades weise einen Durchmesser von 8cm auf, und angefragt, ob ich es dann überhaupt mitnehmen könne.

Derk


----------



## Cheetah (23. September 2005)

Laufräder raus und ab in den Kofferraum damit. Oder zum Hennfer Bahnhof kommen, noch hab ich einen Bikeplatz ohne Durchmesser-Limit frei. Wenn auch ich dafür noch mehr Gold in den Mund nehmen muss.  

Bei der Gelegenheit, ich hätte dann immer noch *4 Sitzplätze* im Van frei. Laden wir die Bikes dann in Volkers Bus?


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das hier so weitergeht, wird aus Helmpflicht eine Karnevalsmützenpflicht.




Weil die Planung mal wieder länger dauert   ?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. September 2005)

"...eihein ein treuer Husar, der liebt sein Bike ein ganzes Jahr..."(Schei$$e, leide unter akutem Smilie-Mangel  )...kann nur sagen: Ihr macht euch zur Mutter aller Mountainbike-Touren  .  Endlich mal ein fröhlicher Thread. Wäre ich nicht in Südfrankreich, ich würde mit Hamburgern, Schieblehre und Weltuhr um euch kreisen   (ok, wahrscheinlich würde ich das mitgebrachte Pittermännchen mehr oder weniger alleine plattmachen, aber spassig wär's trotzdem.  ).

Herbert Achternbusch fährt aber nicht mit, oder? Vielleicht macht ja auch irgendwer an der Lieser das "Bagdad-Café auf"...weiter so


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> "...eihein ein treuer Husar, der liebt sein Bike ein ganzes Jahr..."(Schei$$e, leide unter akutem Smilie-Mangel  )...kann nur sagen: Ihr macht euch zur Mutter aller Mountainbike-Touren  .  Endlich mal ein fröhlicher Thread. Wäre ich nicht in Südfrankreich, ich würde mit Hamburgern, Schieblehre und Weltuhr um euch kreisen   (ok, wahrscheinlich würde ich das mitgebrachte Pittermännchen mehr oder weniger alleine plattmachen, aber spassig wär's trotzdem.  ).
> 
> Herbert Achternbusch fährt aber nicht mit, oder? Vielleicht macht ja auch irgendwer an der Lieser das "Bagdad-Café auf"...weiter so




Messschieber


ähm weiterhin viel Spaß im Urlaub ... und Prost


----------



## Cheetah (23. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> "...eihein ein treuer Husar, der liebt sein Bike ein ganzes Jahr..."(Schei$$e, leide unter akutem Smilie-Mangel  )...kann nur sagen: Ihr macht euch zur Mutter aller Mountainbike-Touren  .  Endlich mal ein fröhlicher Thread. Wäre ich nicht in Südfrankreich, ich würde mit Hamburgern, Schieblehre und Weltuhr um euch kreisen   (ok, wahrscheinlich würde ich das mitgebrachte Pittermännchen mehr oder weniger alleine plattmachen, aber spassig wär's trotzdem.  ).
> 
> Herbert Achternbusch fährt aber nicht mit, oder? Vielleicht macht ja auch irgendwer an der Lieser das "Bagdad-Café auf"...weiter so



Sagt dir *GBS*   etwas? Die Augenblickliche Betonung liegt auf dem S.  

Oder politisch gesagt, wir sind die Spaß(Spam)partei!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. September 2005)

@cheetah
Würde den Herrn Hammelmetzler nicht unterschätzen. Habe mir auch überlegt, in die Runde der Herren Redking und Delgado am Sa. einzusteigen, werde aber nur friedlich direkt vor der Haustür mit'm Rennrad starten, da ich noch 'n paar Vorbereitungen treffen muß. Außerdem könnte der Herr Redking etwas konkreter bezüglich Reisedauer- und Streckenführung sein.

@delgado
Wer hätte gedacht, dass die gehässig kommentierte Aufnahme des Herrn Sonntag mich zum Schiebe-Ei des Jahres macht. Na, immerhin ist's verschärfter Schweinsgalopp  . Bin jedenfalls froh, mein neues tailliertes Nalini-Trikot zu tragen  . Ansonsten gilt meine Einladung für den 15. Oktober (ist aber schiebefrei  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem könnte der Herr Redking etwas konkreter bezüglich Reisedauer- und Streckenführung sein.



Aber bitte nicht so höflich, *Herr Hammelhetzer*!  

Da *Sie* sich doch hier um Hennef auskennen, können *Sie* sich denken, das wir 10 mal denselben Berg erklimmen, um auf die Höhenmeter zu kommen! Leider werden wir ihn immer an unterschiedlichen Stellen hinunterfahren!

Reisedauer 5-6 Stunden! Da Michael noch im hellen nach Hause radeln muss!

mit erfuchtsgebietener Empfehlung,
Sir REDKING


----------



## Schreiner2 (24. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Laufräder raus und ab in den Kofferraum damit. Oder zum Hennfer Bahnhof kommen, noch hab ich einen Bikeplatz ohne Durchmesser-Limit frei. Wenn auch ich dafür noch mehr Gold in den Mund nehmen muss.
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit, ich hätte dann immer noch 4 Sitzplätze im Van frei. Laden wir die Bikes dann in Volkers Bus?


Steht das Angebot noch? Wenn ja würde ich mitfahren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte nicht so höflich, *Herr Hammelhetzer*!
> 
> Da *Sie* sich doch hier um Hennef auskennen, können *Sie* sich denken, das wir 10 mal denselben Berg erklimmen, um auf die Höhenmeter zu kommen! Leider werden wir ihn immer an unterschiedlichen Stellen hinunterfahren!
> 
> ...


Wie kommt *ER* darauf, dass ich mich um Hennef auskenne? Wohne 65km entfernt auf der anderen Seite des Rheins. Es sei *IHM* aber verziehn  .

Hab's leider nicht geschafft. War zu lange mit dem Köter unterwegs.


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt *ER* darauf, dass ich mich um Hennef auskenne? Wohne 65km entfernt auf der anderen Seite des Rheins. Es sei *IHM* aber verziehn  .
> 
> Hab's leider nicht geschafft. War zu lange mit dem Köter unterwegs.



Ja, und der Michael meinte du wärst jetzt schon in Südfrankreich!

Streckenführung kannst du jetzt hier lesen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (25. September 2005)

Schreiner2 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht das Angebot noch? Wenn ja würde ich mitfahren.



Hallo Volker, fährst du mit deinem Bus? Wenn ja haben wir folgende Transportkapazität:
Van:
7 Sitzplätze: 4große + 3 kleine
3 Bikes am Heck
Bus:
2 Sitzplätze
>6 Bikes?
1 Wolfedelstahlgrill??

Gib mal bitte kurz Bescheid, weil dann können wir weiter Platzkarten verteilen. 
*
Ohne Volkers Bus ist mein Van voll.*
Harnas   ,hama687 und Schreiner2 erhalten hiermit ihre Platzkarte, bei einem Bike müssen die LR ausgebaut werden.


Wie sollten uns hier basisdemokratisch auf eine Deadline für die Absagen infolge schlechtem Wetters einigen, ich schlag mal Fr 16:00 Uhr vor.


----------



## volker k (25. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker, fährst du mit deinem Bus? Wenn ja haben wir folgende Transportkapazität:
> Van:
> 7 Sitzplätze: 4große + 3 kleine
> 3 Bikes am Heck
> ...



Nö. 

Ich sag nur www.DB.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (25. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker, fährst du mit deinem Bus? Wenn ja haben wir folgende Transportkapazität:
> Van:
> 7 Sitzplätze: 4große + 3 kleine
> 3 Bikes am Heck
> ...




Ich bau sogar Freiwiliig Lf aus  wo und wann soll ich da sein bzw eher wo?  Thx schon mal fürs mitnähmen auch wenn ich es wieder verpennt habe


----------



## Schreiner2 (25. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Harnas  ,hama687 und Schreiner2 erhalten hiermit ihre Platzkarte, bei einem Bike müssen die LR ausgebaut werden



Schonmal Dank im vorraus.    Wann und wo soll ich den dann erscheinen?


----------



## Cheetah (25. September 2005)

Treffpunkt Bahnhof Hennef um 7:50Uhr, Abfahrt um 8:00 Uhr.


----------



## Derk (26. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollten uns hier basisdemokratisch auf eine Deadline für die Absagen infolge schlechtem Wetters einigen, ich schlag mal Fr 16:00 Uhr vor.



Einverstanden


----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

@ALL
Wie sieht es allgemein aus wenn das Wetter schlecht ist??
Wer fährt und wer fährt dann nicht???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (26. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ALL
> Wie sieht es allgemein aus wenn das Wetter schlecht ist??
> Wer fährt und werr fährt dann nicht???
> 
> ...


 
Was ist schlechtes Wetter? 

Prognose für Daun/Wittlich von Mittwoch früh bis Sonntag früh "Regen" bzw. "leichter Regen".

Wenn es während der Tour regnet, Jäckchen anziehen und weiter geht es.  

Falls es aber schon (Tage) vorher schüttet, Wege verschlammt sind und der Tourstart im strömenden Regen ansteht  ,
dann möchte ich die Tour lieber virtuell 2D/3D im muckelig warmen und trockenen Arbeitszimmer bzw. auf dem heimischen Ledercouch verbringen. 

VG Martin

PS: Da ich bestenfalls nur (Tour)Beifahrer bin, ist die o.g. Meinung für die Durchführung unerheblich. 
Hier ist eine Entscheidung vom Kanzler und den Transportministern gefordert.


----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist schlechtes Wetter?
> 
> Prognose für Daun/Wittlich von Mittwoch früh bis Sonntag früh "Regen" bzw. "leichter Regen".
> 
> ...




Danke für die Wetteraussichten, Martin!

Also, wenn die Prognose eintritt hast du also keine Lust? (unrellevant ob du nur Beifahrer bist! Klar ist wenn Ingo nicht fährt, weißt du nicht wie du hinkommen sollst!)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Wetteraussichten, Martin!


 
Tja, der Deutsche an sich ist schon sehr leidensfähig, wenn er sich für eine solche Prognose bedankt. 



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn die Prognose eintritt hast du also keine Lust?


 
Wenn es sich um leichten Regen handelt, sehe ich für mich da noch kein Problem. Falls es aber tatsächlich ab Mittwoch (stärker) regnet, kann ich mir aus der Erfahrung lebhaft ausmalen, wie die Streckenbeschaffenheit sein wird.
Besteht dann große Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Tour in den Regen fällt, bleibe ich zuhause. PUNKT. Der Lieserpfad läuft mir nicht. 



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> (unrellevant ob du nur Beifahrer bist! Klar ist wenn Ingo nicht fährt, weißt du nicht wie du hinkommen sollst!)
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Es ist weniger eine Sache des "hinkommen sollen" sonder des "hinkommen wollen".  
Ich weiß noch nicht, wie Ingo die Lage einschätzt, glaube aber, dass er die gleiche bzw. ähnliche Einstellung besitzt. 
Wobei er bei leichtem Regen natürlich nicht fährt. 

VG Martin

PS: Genug spekuliert, warten wir bis zur Deadline und schauen mal, was der Kanzler und seine Transportminister sagen werden.


----------



## Hilljumper (27. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> T
> Wobei er bei leichtem Regen natürlich nicht fährt.
> 
> VG Martin



Stimmt, mein MTB-Fenster liegt zwischen  18,3 und 25,1° C, 45 und 62,7 %rel.F und 998 bis 1023 mbar Luftdruck   
Und morgentlich fester Stuhlgang ist natürlich auch ein Muss


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, mein MTB-Fenster liegt zwischen 18,3 und 25,1° C, 45 und 62,7 %rel.F und 998 bis 1023 mbar Luftdruck
> Und morgentlich fester Stuhlgang ist natürlich auch ein Muss


 
Dieser kleine grüne Frosch hat wohl heute mit einem Clown gefrühstückt? 

Heute kleine Testrunde, Fröschlein? 

VG Martin

PS: Einheit für atmosphärischen Luftdruck ist zz. hPa.  

PPS: Apropo Luftdruck, geänderte Wetterprognose, leichter Regen bzw. -schauern für Daun/Wittlich nur noch für Donnerstag und Samstag angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (27. September 2005)

Heute kleine Testrunde, Fröschlein? 
 [/QUOTE]

wenn die og. Rahmenbedingungen heute nachmittag erfüllt sind und mein Terminplan es zulässt  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Einheit für atmosphärischen Luftdruck ist zz. hPa.



Du irrst, aber es lässt sich umrechnen. Ebenso gibt es eigentlich keine PS mehr, sondern nur kW.  Frag mich ruhig, wenn Du technische Fragen hast


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die og. Rahmenbedingungen heute nachmittag erfüllt sind und mein Terminplan es zulässt
> 
> *Du irrst, aber es lässt sich umrechnen.* Ebenso gibt es eigentlich keine PS mehr, sondern nur kW. Frag mich ruhig, wenn Du technische Fragen hast


 
Bestreitet ich nicht, dass es umrechenbar ist. 

Dennoch ist die SI-Einheit Pa (bzw. hPa) und nicht mbar . 
Frag mich ruhig, wenn Du wissenschaftliche Fragen hast.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (27. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bestreitet ich nicht, dass es umrechenbar ist.
> 
> Dennoch ist die SI-Einheit Pa (bzw. hPa) und nicht mbar .
> Frag mich ruhig, wenn Du wissenschaftliche Fragen hast.
> ...



Du hast mehr als 45 Minuten für die Recherche gebraucht. Schlechter Schnitt!


----------



## Cheetah (27. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bestreitet ich nicht, dass es umrechenbar ist.
> 
> Dennoch ist die SI-Einheit Pa (bzw. hPa) und nicht mbar .
> Frag mich ruhig, wenn Du wissenschaftliche Fragen hast.
> ...



Endlich wieder Stimmung im Fred, war mir viel zu viel Content.


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mehr als 45 Minuten für die Recherche gebraucht. Schlechter Schnitt!


 
Abzgl. 40 min. Hunderunde, abzgl. 3 min. Dreifachespresso  , macht 2 min. Antwort. BTW: Hatte ich schon erzählt, dass ich u.a. parallel zu meinem Hauptstudium aus Langeweile 4 Semester Maschinenbau studiert habe. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (27. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Abzgl. 40 min. Hunderunde, abzgl. 3 min. Dreifachespresso  , macht 2 min. Antwort. BTW: Hatte ich schon erzählt, dass ich u.a. parallel zu meinem Hauptstudium aus Langeweile 4 Semester Maschinenbau studiert habe.
> 
> VG Martin



Was beweist, dass ein BWL-Studium ebenso anspruchsvoll ist Sozialpädagogik oder Sticken in den Tropen  

Deinen Tageszettel für Deine oben dargestellte chronologische Zeitabfolge erwarte ich per Fax!


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Was beweist, dass ein BWL-Studium ebenso anspruchsvoll ist Sozialpädagogik oder Sticken in den Tropen
> 
> *Deinen Tageszettel für Deine oben dargestellte chronologische Zeitabfolge erwarte ich per Fax!*


 
Ähm tja, ich weiß nicht, ob Sie es schon wußten, aber BWL war nur mein Nebenstudium zum Hauptstudium Informationstechnik, oder wie entwickle und baue ich Chio, Chio, Chio-Chips. 

Leistungsnachweise im 5-Minutentakt erhalten nur Mandanten, die auch zahlen. 

VG Martin


PS: Um das Ganze zu einem entspannten und anspruchsvollen Abschluss zu bringen, hier eine kleine Aufgabe für den sematisch gebildeten Leser:

Francis Bacon hat gesagt: "Wissen ist Macht". Welche der nachfolgenden Aussagenegationen stimmt?

Nichtwissen macht Nichts.
Nichtwissen macht nichts.
Nicht wisssen macht Nichts.
Nicht wissen macht nichts.
PPS: Das PS (also nicht kW ) ist nur gut- aber nicht ernstgemeint.


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2005)

@Martin & Ingo,

Da es für Euch offensichtlich nicht zu einem Ausflug zum Lieserpfad kommen wird   , könnt ihr eigentlich hier weiterspamen:



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=179463


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin & Ingo,
> 
> Da es für Euch offensichtlich nicht zu einem Ausflug zum Lieserpfad kommen wird   , könnt ihr eigentlich hier weiterspamen:
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den ernst- aber nicht gutgemeinten Vorschlag. 
3 ... , 2 ... , 1 ... Meins!!!
Wann kommt Susi[?]Sorglos und meldet sich zu Wort?

Schöne Grüße

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (27. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin & Ingo,
> 
> Da es für Euch offensichtlich nicht zu einem Ausflug zum Lieserpfad kommen wird   , könnt ihr eigentlich hier weiterspamen:
> 
> ...



Wir spamen nicht, wir ejakulieren angelesenes Halbwissen in den Fred


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wir spamen nicht, wir ejakulieren angelesenes Halbwissen in den Fred


 
Ingo, also bitte?! Es lesen doch Kinder und Ungebildete mit! 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wir spamen nicht, wir ejakulieren angelesenes Halbwissen in den Fred



Du bist wenigstens einsichtig   .


----------



## volker k (27. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin & Ingo,
> 
> Da es für Euch offensichtlich nicht zu einem Ausflug zum Lieserpfad kommen wird   , könnt ihr eigentlich hier weiterspamen:
> 
> ...


----------



## sun909 (27. September 2005)

Hi,
fährt jemand zur Tour am 01.10. von Bonn oder Köln aus, der mich und mein Radel mitnehmen könnte?

Die Hennefer sind ja schon voll   

Wäre prima...



danke und schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> [/SIZE]



Wasn mit Dir     

Passt wie die Faust auf's Auge. guckst Du:




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Spamjunkies     und Spaßvögel   aus dem Großraum Köln!
> 
> Hier dürft Ihr schreiben und posten was das Zeug oder die Tastatur hergibt!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist wenigstens einsichtig  .


 
"Besser einsichtig als unsinnig" würde Susi jetzt wohl schreiben. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin aber eher weitsichtig als einsichtig. 



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

>


 
"Auch Du, mein Sohn Brutus?"

Bitter, bitter, wenn man vom eigenen Kameraden so hintergangen wird und Verrat an der heiligen Sache betrieben wird. Susi hilf!   



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn mit Dir
> 
> Passt wie die Faust auf's Auge. guckst Du:


 

Na also, geht doch!  

VG Martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin & Ingo,
> 
> Da es für Euch offensichtlich nicht zu einem Ausflug zum Lieserpfad kommen wird   , könnt ihr eigentlich hier weiterspamen:
> 
> ...


  
Ich sach doch, dieser Thread ist mir schon so sehr an's Herz gewachsen, wie der tägliche Dilbert oder 'ne alte Käpt'n-Blaubär-Geschichte  . 

Btw: wegen der zu erwartenden Wetterprobleme habe ich mir gerade noch die Michelin-Karte 339 erworben, auf der neben kleinen Hafenstädtchen wie Setè und Agde auch der Lac du Salagou (angeblich Mountainbike-Paradies)sein Plätzchen findet...


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach doch, dieser Thread ist mir schon so sehr an's Herz gewachsen, wie der tägliche Dilbert oder 'ne alte Käpt'n-Blaubär-Geschichte  .
> 
> Btw: wegen der zu erwartenden Wetterprobleme habe ich mir gerade noch die Michelin-Karte 339 erworben, auf der neben kleinen Hafenstädtchen wie Setè und Agde auch der Lac du Salagou (angeblich Mountainbike-Paradies)sein Plätzchen findet...



Schönen Urlaub!

Wirst Du online sein?   Wird bestimmt noch lustig.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Urlaub!
> 
> Wirst Du online sein?   Wird bestimmt noch lustig.


Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal in ein Internet Café hocken und die Geschichte vom "dreckigen Dutzend" genießen  . Nachher wird's ja sogar ne "Wilde dreizehn" (obwohl, zwölf Mann und ein Anführer seid ihr ja schon  )

Außerdem wollen wir mit der Teilnehmerzahl nicht zu kleinlich sein. Wir erinnern uns: "zehn kleine Jägermeister...der eine fuhr nach Düsseldorf...die anderen fuhr'n nach Köln!"

Einer kommt durch!!!! 

KÄMPFT


----------



## Derk (27. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal in ein Internet Café hocken und die Geschichte vom "dreckigen Dutzend" genießen  . Nachher wird's ja sogar ne "Wilde dreizehn" (obwohl, zwölf Mann und ein Anführer seid ihr ja schon  )




Wenn ich so die letzten Beiträge lese, frage ich mich, mit was für Schönwetterfahrern ich zuletzt zu tun hatte.  Lassen sich die wortgewaltigen Helden von der angekündigten lockeren Eifeler Luftfeuchtigkeit  schon jetzt ins Bockshorn jagen....

Nicht nur ein "Dutzend" angemeldete Forumsmitglieder stehen - noch -  im LMB , nein, zur Mitnahme haben sich bei mir auch noch zwei nette junge Damen angemeldet !!!!  Von einer zumindest weiß ich persönlich, dass sie es ist, nett.


----------



## Hilljumper (27. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich so die letzten Beiträge lese, frage ich mich, mit was für Schönwetterfahrern ich zuletzt zu tun hatte.  Lassen sich die wortgewaltigen Helden von der angekündigten lockeren Eifeler Luftfeuchtigkeit  schon jetzt ins Bockshorn jagen....
> 
> Nicht nur ein "Dutzend" angemeldete Forumsmitglieder stehen - noch -  im LMB , nein, zur Mitnahme haben sich bei mir auch noch zwei nette junge Damen angemeldet !!!!  Von einer zumindest weiß ich persönlich, dass sie es ist, nett.




Durch die Ankündigung weiblichen Begleitpersonals wird der Verlust von männlichen Schönwetterfahrern in der Regel deutlich durch den Zulauf männlicher Schöner-Hintern-Hinterherfahrer ausgeglichen. Die charakterlichen Eigenschaften der Damen (ob nett oder nicht) sind da erst in zweiter Linie interessant.   

Ich rate allerdings dringend davon ab, diese These den potentiellen weiblichen Mitfahrern vorab mitzuteilen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Ankündigung weiblichen Begleitpersonals wird der Verlust von männlichen Schönwetterfahrern in der Regel deutlich durch den Zulauf männlicher Schöner-Hintern-Hinterherfahrer ausgeglichen. Die charakterlichen Eigenschaften der Damen (ob nett oder nicht) sind da erst in zweiter Linie interessant.
> 
> Ich rate allerdings dringend davon ab, diese These den potentiellen weiblichen Mitfahrern vorab mitzuteilen.


Ejakulat einwandfrei!!!!


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ejakulat einwandfrei!!!!


 
Trotzdem hat Ingo es auf den Punkt gebracht: Einsichtig, aber weitsichtig wahr.    

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die offizielle Anmeldung von Teilnehmerinnen die TeilnehmerInnenanzahl drastisch in die Höhe treibt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (27. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate allerdings dringend davon ab, diese These den potentiellen weiblichen Mitfahrern vorab mitzuteilen.



Die lesen beide hier mit....


----------



## Enrgy (27. September 2005)

Los Leute, bis Samstag schafft ihr ja wohl noch locker die 250er Marke an Posts...  

Nur nicht vergessen, auch wirklich zu biken, wenns hier auch noch so schön ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Besser einsichtig als unsinnig" würde Susi jetzt wohl schreiben.
> Ich für meinen Teil bin aber eher weitsichtig als einsichtig.
> 
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das nicht. Und davon abgesehen weiß der Michael schon wie ich das gemeint habe ( Ist mir davon abgesehen aber auch ziemlich egal ) !

Biste neidisch weil DIR keine Susi hilft??? ( Sie mag uns halt! )


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So sehe ich das nicht. Und davon abgesehen weiß der Michael schon wie ich das gemeint habe ( *Ist mir davon abgesehen aber auch ziemlich egal )* !


 
Klar, sehe ich, wie ziemlich egal Dir das ist!  



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Biste neidisch weil DIR keine Susi hilft??? ( *Sie mag uns halt!* )


 
Das wundert mich überhaupt nicht!
In jeder Seele wohnt eine Susi.
Der eine läßt sie raus, der andere schaffts alleine. 

VG Martin

PS: Wie lebt es sich so im KTWR-Exil?  Nur Mut, Susi ist bei Euch!


----------



## volker k (27. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, sehe ich, wie ziemlich egal Dir das ist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Och weißt du , eigentlich ganz gut weil ich hab da den Vorteil das ich dort nicht irgendwelche ellenlangen Spamereien über irgendeinen Käse lesen muß!!!
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus , das du dich daran ergötzen wirst!


----------



## Montana (27. September 2005)

So ein Mist   , dass ich zum Zeitpunkt der Lieserpfad - Tour unterwegs bin. Ich würde mittlerweile Eintritt bezahen um dabei sein zu können.   Das wird was Legendäres geben .   
Aber unsere Hotelanlage wird Computer mit I-net haben und da sitze ich dann  abends und lausche .... .   

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och weißt du , eigentlich ganz gut weil ich hab da den Vorteil das ich dort nicht irgendwelche ellenlangen Spamereien über irgendeinen Käse lesen muß!!!


 
Hatte auch nicht angenommen, dass Du Deine und andere Postings ein zweites Mal liest.  



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich gehe mal davon aus , das du dich daran ergötzen wirst!


 
Dir sei versichert, dass ich mich weder am KTWR-Exil noch am Thread selbst ergötze.  
Das wäre dann doch etwas zuviel Aufmerksamkeit meinerseits. 

Es gibt genügend Spielwiesen für uns alle. 
Lasst die Spiele beginnen. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (27. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte auch nicht angenommen, dass Du Deine und andere Postings ein zweites Mal liest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Allerdings von deiner Seite äußerst aufmerksam verfolgt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Mist   , dass ich zum Zeitpunkt der Lieserpfad - Tour unterwegs bin. Ich würde mittlerweile Eintritt bezahen um dabei sein zu können.   Das wird was Legendäres geben .
> Aber unsere Hotelanlage wird Computer mit I-net haben und da sitze ich dann  abends und lausche .... .
> 
> VG Guido


Wo geht's 'n bei dir hin??? 

Ja, der Trip schein historische Dimensionen zu erreichen. Sportlich bleibt abzuwarten, aber kameradschaftlich schon jetzt gaaaaannnnnnzzzz weit vorne.

Mal sehen, welche Joker Derk noch spielt. Ok, er ist Anwalt (m.W.), aber dass er einen Matlock oder Perry Mason glatt an die Wand spielt...herrlich, wer ihn zum Freund hat, welche Grausamkeiten denkt er sich gegen seine Feinde (Kontrahenten) aus :SMILEY MIT GIERIG SABBERND HERAUSHÄNGENDER ZUNGE:


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings von deiner Seite *äußerst aufmerksam* verfolgt.


 
Die Aufmerksamkeit beschränkte sich auf den Tag, an dem der Exodus vollzogen wurde. 

VG Martin

PS: Falls Ingo fährt, soll ich Dir Dein Eimerchen mitbringen? Fühlt sich so einsam, und ich bringe ihm einfach nicht genug Liebe entgegen.


----------



## Montana (27. September 2005)

Nord Ost Küste von Mallorca - natürlich in die schönere Ecke    
Cala Ratjada/Mesquida - muss mal sehn wo ich mir da am Besten ein bike ausleihe   

Der Fred wird jedenfalls immer besser      

Du bist in France ? -  Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich  - 
das ist ja leider alles was uns als Lieserpfad -Tour - Ausgeschlossene bleibt     

VG Guido 



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo geht's 'n bei dir hin???
> 
> Ja, der Trip schein historische Dimensionen zu erreichen. Sportlich bleibt abzuwarten, aber kameradschaftlich schon jetzt gaaaaannnnnnzzzz weit vorne.
> 
> Mal sehen, welche Joker Derk noch spielt. Ok, er ist Anwalt (m.W.), aber dass er einen Matlock oder Perry Mason glatt an die Wand spielt...herrlich, wer ihn zum Freund hat, welche Grausamkeiten denkt er sich gegen seine Feinde (Kontrahenten) aus :SMILEY MIT GIERIG SABBERND HERAUSHÄNGENDER ZUNGE:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nord Ost Küste von Mallorca - natürlich in die schönere Ecke
> Cala Ratjada/Mesquida - muss mal sehn wo ich mir da am Besten ein bike ausleihe
> 
> Der Fred wird jedenfalls immer besser
> ...


Da mach ich mir keine Gedanken - hab's kleine gelbe -   GIANT forever   -  immer dabei   . Tja, dann werde ich dir mal vom Festland aus zuwinken, wenn ich meine 24. Auster schlürfe...


----------



## Montana (27. September 2005)

Mach das doch bitte   Schade ist es trotzdem , dass wir DAS verpassen     

VG Guido



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich mir keine Gedanken - hab's kleine gelbe -   GIANT forever   -  immer dabei   . Tja, dann werde ich dir mal vom Festland aus zuwinken, wenn ich meine 24. Auster schlürfe...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Los Leute, bis Samstag schafft ihr ja wohl noch locker die 250er Marke an Posts...
> 
> Nur nicht vergessen...



... es geht hier nur um eine (*1*) Tour!!


----------



## Derk (28. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> ... es geht hier nur um eine (*1*) Tour!!




Das  hatte ich am Anfang auch gedacht.


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatte ich am Anfang auch gedacht.


 
"Die Dinge sind nie so, wie sie sind.
Sie sind immer das,


was man aus ihnen macht."_Jean Anouilh_
​Zurück zum Thema.


Für Daun/Wittlich:
morgens mittags abends 
​





Mittwoch, 28.09.2005 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












wolkig, 10 °C, 10 %
bedeckt, 13 °C, 10 %
bedeckt, 11 °C, 40 %
Min / Max:9 / 14 °C

Donnerstag, 29.09.2005 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









leichter Regen, 8 °C, 80 %
Regenschauer, 11 °C, 60 %
wolkig, 8 °C,20 %
Min / Max:7 / 12 °C

Freitag, 30.09.2005 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









wolkig, 6 °C, 70 %
leichter Regen, 10 °C, 80 %
leichter Regen, 10 °C, 60 %
Min / Max:5 / 11 °C

Samstag, 01.10.2005 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









wolkig, 10 °C, 30 %
wolkig, 14 °C, 30 %
wolkig, 12 °C, 30 %
Min / Max:8 / 15 °C

Sieht doch schon langsam besser aus.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So sehe ich das nicht. Und davon abgesehen weiß der Michael schon wie ich das gemeint habe ( Ist mir davon abgesehen aber auch ziemlich egal ) !
> 
> Biste neidisch weil DIR keine Susi hilft??? ( Sie mag uns halt! )



Schlimmer, 

die linke Bazille, Martin Nettersheim, bedient sich der hinterlistigen Methode, vermeindlich Gleichgesinnte via PM gegen Kontrahenten aufzuwiegeln denen er intellektuell unterlegen ist (also vorsicht an Alle   ).

So erreichte mich vor einiger Zeit folgende Mail:



			
				Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael .... Bernd* entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Internettroll ..... wir sollten ihn zukünftig ignorieren .....



Na wenn man sich anders nicht zu helfen weiß!
Armes Schwein; Das lässt doch tief blicken. Hatte aber auch nichts Anderes erwartet.


* Gemeint war Bernd aus Holz, nachdem er Martin @Juchhu mal wieder mit der Realität konfrontiert hatte.



Zurück zum Thema:

Freu' mich auf den Lieserpfad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susi_Sorglos (28. September 2005)

Zitat von Juchhu
Hallo Michael .... Bernd* entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Internettroll ..... wir sollten ihn zukünftig ignorieren .....


Voll zum kotzen der juchhu typ :kotz:  :kotz: 

Sowas geht sogar in Kalk gar nicht.


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmer,
> 
> die linke Bazille, Martin Nettersheim, bedient sich der hinterlistigen Methode, vermeindlich Gleichgesinnte via PM gegen Kontrahenten aufzuwiegeln denen er intellektuell unterlegen ist (also vorsicht an Alle  ).
> 
> ...


 
 

VG Martin

PS: Rhetorisch nicht schlecht *und ganz ohne Susis Hilfe.* 

PPS: Unabhängig, dass ich zur o.g. Auszug aus meiner PM stehe, scheint das Briefgeheimnis Dir nicht viel wert zu sein. Ohne meine Zustimmung (jursitisch: vor der Ausführung) persönliche Korrespondenz zu veröffentlicht, hat schon eine ganz besondere Qualität.

EDIT:

Ups, doch schwächer als ich dachte. Gemeinsam macht stärker.


----------



## Hilljumper (28. September 2005)

Sind die Filmrechte für diese Soup schon veräussert? Vielleicht kennt Derk ja einen Mediator, der euch bei der Konflikbewältigung helfen kann, Jungs. Ist ja peinlich, wie ihr euch aufführt......

Und damit meinte ich ALLE an dieser unsäglichen Nummer Beteiligten!


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Filmrechte für diese Soup schon veräussert? Vielleicht kennt Derk ja einen Mediator, der euch bei der Konflikbewältigung helfen kann, Jungs. Ist ja peinlich, wie ihr euch aufführt......
> 
> Und damit meinte ich *ALLE *an dieser unsäglichen Nummer Beteiligten!


 
Ich gelobe Besserung .

VG Martin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Filmrechte für diese Soup schon veräussert? Vielleicht kennt Derk ja einen Mediator, der euch bei der Konflikbewältigung helfen kann, Jungs. Ist ja peinlich, wie ihr euch aufführt......
> 
> Und damit meinte ich ALLE an dieser unsäglichen Nummer Beteiligten!



Nene, das ist schon ok so . Der Rest der Community will schließlich auch was zu lachen haben


----------



## Derk (28. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kennt Derk ja einen Mediator, der euch bei der Konflikbewältigung helfen kann, Jungs.




Ein "Mediator" wäre für den vorliegenden Fall wohl nicht der richtige Fachmann ......


----------



## Montana (28. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, das ist schon ok so . Der Rest der Community will schließlich auch was zu lachen haben



Genau , Andreas , richtig so , aber auch dabei sein   wäre cool

Bald bin soweit und würde dann Folgendes anbieten : 
Tausche Fahrkarte nach Malle (incl. 14 Tage AI) gegen Teilnahme am Lieserpfad - Ausflug        


BTW : Bist Schon wieder fit ? Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch

VG Guido

Hoffentlich wird dieser Fred nicht auch noch verschoben , das nimmt uns (euch) bald keiner mehr ab.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Genau , Andreas , richtig so , aber auch dabei sein   wäre cool
> 
> Bald bin soweit und würde dann Folgendes anbieten :
> Tausche Fahrkarte nach Malle (incl. 14 Tage AI) gegen Teilnahme am Lieserpfad - Ausflug
> ...



Grüss Dich Guido, 
klar wäre ich gern mit von der Party, was die Tour betrifft, aber im Moment muß ich mich noch an Waldautobahnen halten. 
Also den Tausch würde gerade jetzt - noch nicht mal ich annehmen,da könnste sogar noch 'ne USA Reise drauf legen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Allein deshalb, weil ich ja was verpassen könnte von dem was hier im Thread momentan abgeht


----------



## volker k (28. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmer,
> 
> die linke Bazille, Martin Nettersheim, bedient sich der hinterlistigen Methode, vermeindlich Gleichgesinnte via PM gegen Kontrahenten aufzuwiegeln denen er intellektuell unterlegen ist (also vorsicht an Alle   ).
> 
> ...




Tja was soll man dazu noch sagen?
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was schlimmer ist :
Von " Kameraden Verraten " zu werden ( so wie du es ja schön gesagt hast )
Oder so etwas was du da vorhattest ( Tut mir leid , aber wenn ich so etwas lese muß ich einfach nur  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  ).Das ist ja echt das allerletzte!!!

Aber scheint ja wohl nur reiner geltungsmangel bei dir zur sein! 
Schon alleine dieser standpunkt : Den mach ich mit Hilfe der ANDEREN fertig.  

Aber eins kann ich dir versichern : Ich glaub nicht das dir so etwas gelingen wird!!!Schon gar nicht mehr seitdem die anderen Wissen was du für einer bist!!!

Du tust mir echt leid!!!


----------



## volker k (28. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Rhetorisch nicht schlecht *und ganz ohne Susis Hilfe.*
> 
> ...



Ich wußte gar nicht das eine PM ein Brief ist .

Aber du wirst ihn bestimmt schon noch verklagen. ( oder schlimmer , einen aufruf um ihn zu Boykottieren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. September 2005)

"Was ist dies für eine verderbte Welt, wenn Zaunkönige herrschen, wo Adler es nicht wagen!"  (Billy S., Richard III).

Hier war's so lustig. Macht doch einen eigenen Psycho-Thread auf. Ich unterstelle mal, dass es sich hier nicht um eine Art besonders subtilen Humors handelt  ??

Ach ja: Tragt's auf dem Rad aus


----------



## volker k (28. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> "Was ist dies für eine verderbte Welt, wenn Zaunkönige herrschen, wo Adler es nicht wagen!"  (Billy S., Richard III).
> 
> Hier war's so lustig. Macht doch einen eigenen Psycho-Thread auf. Ich unterstelle mal, dass es sich hier nicht um eine Art besonders subtilen Humors handelt  ??
> 
> Ach ja: Tragt's auf dem Rad aus




Dann kommt einer ja gar nicht mehr aus dem Jaulen raus! 

Ich sag nur Panzerpower!


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: Tragt's auf dem Rad aus



Im Prinzip richtig. 

Aber ...

- mal passt das Wetter nicht   
- oder der Job lässt's nicht zu (  )
- oder die querulante Ehegattin wird mal wieder bemüht  

Kennt man ja


----------



## volker k (28. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip richtig.
> 
> Aber ...
> 
> ...




Oder es wurden wieder Bäume gefällt.
Oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um.


----------



## Cheetah (28. September 2005)

Tja, ich hoffte ja eigentlich, dass gewisse Differenzen zwischen einigen Teilnehmern dieser Tour, am Sa geklärt werden. Im Augenblick sieht das nicht so aus. 
Vielleicht besitzt ja doch jemand die Größe, öffentlich zu sagen "Schwamm drüber" und setzt das auch um. Alle würden davon nachhaltig profitieren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip richtig.
> 
> Aber ...
> 
> ...


Siehe "Alles nur Spaß Thread". Jetzt hört bitte bitte bitte auf, dem Martin seine erste Tour aussehalb der Hardt madig zu machen. Ich erwarte von euch, dass ihr zusammen fahrt und untergeht    

Nee, Nee, lasst die Tour zur Mutter aller Touren werden. Hier steht nicht die HFMax, die HFAvg oder Speed oder sonstwas im Vordergrund. Lasst euch abschrecken von Schröder und Merkel, bringt euch später um


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um.


----------



## volker k (28. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich hoffte ja eigentlich, dass gewisse Differenzen zwischen einigen Teilnehmern dieser Tour, am Sa geklärt werden. Im Augenblick sieht das nicht so aus.
> Vielleicht besitzt ja doch jemand die Größe, öffentlich zu sagen "...." und setzt das auch um. Alle würden davon nachhaltig profitieren.




... Ich habe fertig mit bestimmten Leuten hier im Forum ...

Übrigens finde ich diese *Ignorierliste* irgendwie unheimlich praktisch!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>


Da Bild hätteste nicht bringen sollen. Jetzt muß J. gleich wieder posten, das ist die Conduleza Rice, Aussenministerin USA. Nee, das ist die scharfe Jessica Weissenheimer.    (toll, dass ich ich lesen kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (28. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>



Ohhh mein Gott!

Ist dem Reis irgendetwas passiert ? Hat er sich auch nicht verletzt als er auf so einen Bär gefallen ist?


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhh mein Gott!
> 
> Ist dem Reis irgendetwas passiert ? Hat er sich auch nicht verletzt als er auf so einen Bär gefallen ist?



Wir könnten jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt   

Oder eine Umfrage starten


----------



## volker k (28. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt
> 
> Oder eine Umfrage starten



Das müssen wir dann aber erst mal durchplanen und Organisieren.


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das müssen wir dann aber erst mal durchplanen und Organisieren.



Da geh' ich drin auf ....

Muss dann weniger Biken.


----------



## volker k (28. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da geh' ich drin auf ....
> 
> Muss dann weniger Biken.




Irgendein Opfer muß man bringen.
Aber wir könnten ja mal Susi nach Ihrer Meinung fragen.


----------



## Susi-Sorglos (28. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt
> 
> Oder eine Umfrage starten





			
				Volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das müssen wir dann aber erst mal durchplanen und Organisieren.



Bläh. Ich glaubs mir wird grade sclechtt :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. September 2005)

Weiß ja nicht, was interaktiv zwischen euch vorfällt. Mein größtes Interesse liegt in Martin's Teilnahme. Der Marathon-Mann aus O. kann ja auch mitfahren, fährt die Runde dann halt dreimal, um wenigstens zu einer kleinen Runde zu kommen.

Dialog.

Szene.: Recht leeres Eifel-Hotel unter holländischer Führung. Kaminfeuer. Es sitzen ein niederländisches Rentnerpaar (gerade so) und zwei deutsche Hardcore Biker vorm Kamin.

HRE: "müssen Sie da viel trainieren, für solche Touren??"

OAS (deutscher Hardcorebiker): "ich trainiere niemals."

Hammelhetzer (Radsport-Ikone): "Nein, du wohnst auf dem Rad."

OAS: zufriedenes Schweigen

HRE: ehrfürchtiges Schweigen

Hammelhetzer: "man lebt danach"

HRE: stramme Ehrfurcht"

Message: Es gibt viele Bekloppte, aber man muß es leben.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Enrgy (28. September 2005)

Spitze, Dieter!!  

PS: nur noch 31 Posts, und es wäre geschafft...

Oder soll ich auf 300 erhöhen?

Und für die Tournachbereitung B I T T E einen neuen Thread aufmachen  



             ----  Lieserpfad-Thread 2005 - ich bin dabei!    ----


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Ist schon heftig was hier abläuft daher ...

... noch mal zum Anfang der Sache ... wenn ich darf , Derk ...
Er waren gewisse Leute , die sich jetzt hier gross erregen , garnicht eingeplant . Es ging um ... 
Ratet doch mal. Genau .  

VG Guido 



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da doch einiges Interesse seitens der "Königsforstler" besteht an einem Ganztagesausflug in die Eifel, habe ich mal diesen Thread aufgemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## volker k (29. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon heftig was hier abläuft daher ...
> 
> ... noch mal zum Anfang der Sache ... wenn ich darf , Derk ...
> Er waren gewisse Leute , die sich jetzt hier gross erregen , garnicht eingeplant . Es ging um ...
> ...


Dann rate mal wer mit diesem Sch.... angefangen hat ich glaub der nennt sich Ju.... !

Tja ist halt der nachteil wenn man eine Tour oder ähnliches Öffentlich macht.


----------



## volker k (29. September 2005)

Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind :

Es Regnet


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2005)

Tach zusammen,



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gelobe Besserung .
> 
> VG Martin


 



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich hoffte ja eigentlich, dass gewisse Differenzen zwischen einigen Teilnehmern dieser Tour, am Sa geklärt werden. Im Augenblick sieht das nicht so aus.
> Vielleicht besitzt ja doch jemand die Größe, öffentlich zu sagen *"Schwamm drüber"* und setzt das auch um. Alle würden davon nachhaltig profitieren.


 
Nachdem ich schon Besserung gelobt habe und die weitere Entwicklung des Threads und seine Auswirkungen auf die Realität sehe/erkennen, greife ich die verschiedenen Verschläge und insbesondere den konkreten Vermittlungsvorschlag von Frank @Cheetah auf und sage:

"Schwamm drüber! Vergeben und vergessen!"
Ich reiche die Hand zur Entschuldigung. Schlagt ein!

Anderes Thema:

*Vorhersage**



**



*
*Donnerstag, **29.09.2005**



**



**



*
*leichter Regen, **8 °C, **80 %*
*Regenschauer, **11 °C, **60 %*
*wolkig, **8 °C, **20 %*
Min / Max:*7 / 12 °C*http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=22703 

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=22703&fdate=20050929*Freitag, **30.09.2005**



**



**



*
*wolkig, **6 °C, **70 %*
*leichter Regen, **10 °C, **80 %*
*leichter Regen, **10 °C, **60 %*
Min / Max:*5 / 11 °C*http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=22703 

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=22703&fdate=20050930*Samstag, **01.10.2005**



**



**



*
*wolkig, **10 °C, **30 %*
*wolkig, **14 °C, **30 %*
*wolkig, **12 °C, **30 %*
Min / Max:*8 / 15 °C*

Schauen wir mal, wie lange es regnet bzw. wieviel Wasser runterkommt?!

VG Martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Spitze, Dieter!!
> 
> PS: nur noch 31 Posts, und es wäre geschafft...
> 
> ...


Sach mal Volker,

warum fährst du nicht mit?? Nachdem sich - was ist nur mit Hardy    - die FAB's auflösen und das Tomburg-Lager schweigt, wärst du doch DER Delegierte dieser beiden Threads. Die Tour ist wirklich zu empfehlen


----------



## sun909 (29. September 2005)

hi,
schön, dass das hier der reine Spammer Thread geworden ist... 

Nochmal die Frage, ob jemand von Bonn oder Köln mit noch einem Fahrradplatz am/im Auto mich mitnehmen kann. Die Fahrzeiten mit der Bahn sind leider indiskutabel...

...und mitfahren würde ich doch schon gerne 

Meldet Euch doch bitte per PM!

Danke und schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Volker,
> warum fährst du nicht mit??


Das ganze ist mir zu überorganisiert...  
Da mach ich lieber mal eine Inkognito-Tour so wie ihr!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> nächsten Sonntag bin ich nur dann in der Ville, wenn die Liesertour am Tag zuvor ausfallen sollte.



     
Wenn ich mich am Sonntag oder Montag in's Internetcafé setze, erwarte ich (genau wie Montana) einen herrlichen Bericht voll menschlicher und technischer Höhepunkte und Tragödien. Es gibt kein zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich am Sonntag oder Montag in's Internetcafé setze, erwarte ich (genau wie Montana) einen herrlichen Bericht voll menschlicher und technischer Höhepunkte und Tragödien. Es gibt kein zurück.



Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf gespannt sein



Mehr als das ...


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Weiss einer den letzten Stand ? 

*(Ist sehr wichtig  )*




			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als das ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2005)

Blätter mal nach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... oder frag' Derk


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Und .... ? Was ist jetzt ?

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Nachdem ich schon Besserung gelobt habe und die weitere Entwicklung des Threads und seine Auswirkungen auf die Realität sehe/erkennen, greife ich die verschiedenen Verschläge und insbesondere den konkreten Vermittlungsvorschlag von Frank @Cheetah auf und sage:
> *
> ...


----------



## hama687 (29. September 2005)

fahren oder nicht fahren das ist hier die frage @ frank ich werd 8 uhr am bahnhof sein auser es regent wirklich im strömen


----------



## Derk (29. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss einer den letzten Stand ?
> 
> *(Ist sehr wichtig  )*



1.  Wenn die Versöhnungsgeste von der anderen Seite aufgegriffen worden sein sollte, ist es nicht im Rahmen dieses Threads geschehen.

2.  Nahezu im Stundenrythmus frage ich die Internetwetterdienste ab. Die dortige übereinstimmende Voraussage für unser Gebiet in der Eifel lautet : Regen.

Wenn´s nicht besser wird,  wird der so sehnlich erwartete Bericht recht kurz ausfallen.


----------



## Hilljumper (29. September 2005)

.....im schlimmsten Fall um eine Woche verschieben. Dann hat der Herbst schönere Farben und die erhitzten Gemüter sind entsprechend der Jahreszeit wieder abgekühlt.  

Ich darf morgen schon mal dank Martin die Tourdaten auf meinen neuen kleinen eletronischen Freund laden   Eine Woche halten die mindestens darauf


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wenn die Versöhnungsgeste von der anderen Seite aufgegriffen worden sein sollte, ist es nicht im Rahmen dieses Threads geschehen.
> 
> *2. Nahezu im Stundenrythmus frage ich die Internetwetterdienste ab. Die dortige übereinstimmende Voraussage für unser Gebiet in der Eifel lautet : Regen.*
> 
> Wenn´s nicht besser wird, wird der so sehnlich erwartete Bericht recht kurz ausfallen.


 
Schon Nachricht von "unserem Mann in Havanna", äh Manderscheid? 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> .....im schlimmsten Fall um eine Woche verschieben. Dann hat der Herbst schönere Farben und die erhitzten Gemüter sind entsprechend der Jahreszeit wieder abgekühlt.
> 
> Ich darf morgen schon mal dank Martin die Tourdaten auf meinen neuen kleinen eletronischen Freund laden  Eine Woche halten die mindestens darauf


 
Post schon gelesen? 

Na, freut sich Hermann? 

Endlich mal echte Daten und nicht so eine Geocaching-Kinderk.... 

Bis morgen.

VG Martin

PS: Soll ein dreifacher Espresso bei Einfahrt auf Deinen Stellplatz bereitstehen?


----------



## Hilljumper (29. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Post schon gelesen?
> 
> Na, freut sich Hermann?
> 
> Endlich mal echte Daten und nicht so eine Geocaching-Kinderk....



Ich habe heute kläglich versagt bei der Schatzsuche in der Flora  Hermann hat gesagt, der Cache liegt mitten im See!!  

Bis morgen.

VG Martin


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Soll ein dreifacher Espresso bei Einfahrt auf Deinen Stellplatz bereitstehen?



Ich bitte drum   Soll ich Teilchen oder Brötchen mitbringen?


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute kläglich versagt bei der Schatzsuche in der Flora  Hermann hat gesagt, der Cache liegt mitten im See!!
> 
> Bis morgen.


 
Glaube an das Unmögliche, und Du erreichst das Unmögliche.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte drum  Soll ich Teilchen oder Brötchen mitbringen?


 
Wenn Mittagessen gewünscht wird, dann lieber Brötchen. Sonst Teilchen.

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (29. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube an das Unmögliche, und Du erreichst das Unmögliche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja eigentlich will ich ja nur wissen was hatt das mim liserpfad zu tun man findet hier nicht mehr die infos die man brauche 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute kläglich versagt bei der Schatzsuche in der Flora  Hermann hat gesagt, der Cache liegt mitten im See!!
> 
> Bis morgen.
> 
> ...




kommt leute das gehört in nen chat und nicht in ein forum?!?


----------



## volker k (29. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube an das Unmögliche, und Du erreichst das Unmögliche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Boah   . Diskutiert doch woanders ( PM ) weiter!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt leute das gehört in nen chat und nicht in ein forum?!?


Susi Sorglosss!!!!!!!!!! HILF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susi.Sorglos (29. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Susi Sorglosss!!!!!!!!!! HILF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Womit kann ich dienen?

Susi


----------



## Susi-Sorglos (29. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Susi Sorglosss!!!!!!!!!! HILF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Bin ja schon da.
Mann der Herr J..... und Herr H.........  Spammenn aber auch wie die Irren hier rum , ich were für Forumverbot auf Lebzeit ( Kölln-Kalk Verbot eingeschlosssen )


----------



## volker k (29. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> naja eigentlich will ich ja nur wissen was hatt das mim liserpfad zu tun man findet hier nicht mehr die infos die man brauche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man müßte ja eigentlich mal über die Rolle des Internet Trolls neu nachdenken.

Ich hätt da ja eine Nominierung : ......


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2005)

Ich glaub ich mach mir auch ne Susi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Da scheinen ja einige Leute echt Gefallen dran zu finden! Vermutl. leben sie die nie gehabte imaginäre Freundin aus ...


----------



## Susi=Sorglos (29. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich mach mir auch ne Susi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Andreaz
du meinst ich wäre nicht echtz !
Dann machtz die Augen aufz

Greetz Susi


----------



## volker k (29. September 2005)

RrrrrrRrrrrrr. Mach mir die Susi


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2005)

Susi=Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Also Andreaz
> du meinst ich wäre nicht echtz !
> Dann machtz die Augen aufz
> 
> Greetz Susi



oki, ich guckz ganz angestrenzt!!!


----------



## Susi-Sorglos (29. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> oki, ich guckz ganz angestrenzt!!!





Du scheints ja ein gans Lustieger zu sein. Laß meine Schwestehrin Rue. Sonst werden wir dich mal irgentwo finden.


----------



## Susi=Sorglos (29. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> RrrrrrRrrrrrr. Mach mir die Susi


Ruf mich anz! 
0700 / juchhu11

Greetz Susi


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2005)

Susi-Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheints ja ein gans Lustieger zu sein. Laß meine Schwestehrin Rue. Sonst werden wir dich mal irgentwo finden.



coooool, ich stells ins lmb, oki?  Machen wir eine ausserplanmäßige Frauenrunde draus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Vielleicht bring ich meine Susi dann auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susi-Sorglos (29. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> coooool, ich stells ins lmb, oki?  Machen wir eine ausserplanmäßige Frauenrunde draus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pah. Wier machen dich dann vertig.


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2005)

Tätäääääää!!!!

Unglaublich, aber wahr (wer hätte ernsthaft gelaubt, es würde nicht passieren?!)

Der 250. Post wurde soeben erreicht...   

Aber mal ehrlich, einigen wäre es doch ganz recht, wenn es Samstag ordentlich schüttet, damit man hier gemütlich weiter machen kann  

Na dann, trotzdem viel Spaß beim diskutieren (und evtl. auch biken?)  

***Lieserpfad-Abo-off***


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2005)

Susi-Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Pah. Wier machen dich dann vertig.



... meine Träume gehen endlich in Erfüllung, gleich mit 4ren aufeinmal !!! ...


----------



## volker k (29. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tätäääääää!!!!
> 
> Unglaublich, aber wahr (wer hätte ernsthaft gelaubt, es würde nicht passieren?!)
> 
> ...




Bestimmt dem Herr J..... !


----------



## Susi=Sorglos (29. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tätäääääää!!!!
> 
> Unglaublich, aber wahr (wer hätte ernsthaft gelaubt, es würde nicht passieren?!)
> 
> ...



Bestimmten Leutz schon !!
dann müzzen die nichtz aufz Bike!!
Aber du hastz dich auchz nur unnötigzt beteiligt! 
Greetz Susi


----------



## volker k (29. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> ... meine Träume gehen endlich in Erfüllung, gleich mit 4ren aufeinmal !!! ...


Andreas   

Hier lesen Kinder und irgendwelche Bären mit


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas
> 
> Hier lesen Kinder und irgendwelche Bären mit



 argh ... mein Name ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich weiss von nichts  , daher verlagern wir das nach *hier*


----------



## volker k (29. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> argh ... mein Name ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep , ist eh gemütlicher da und vorallem Spam frei


----------



## sibby08 (29. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nord Ost Küste von Mallorca - natürlich in die schönere Ecke
> Cala Ratjada/Mesquida - muss mal sehn wo ich mir da am Besten ein bike ausleihe
> 
> Der Fred wird jedenfalls immer besser
> ...



Lese gerade diesen doch hoch Interessanten Fred durch. Bis hier bin ich schon gekommen. Wenn Du ein (gutes) Bike ausleihen willst kann ich Dir M-Bike nur empfehlen http://www.mallorca-biken.de/. Das ganze ist in Deutscher Hand. Ich habe selber vor 3 Jahren an einer geführten Tour teilgenommen, welche ich mangels Kondition von mir selber aus abgebrochen habe. Das Rad konnte ich aber noch den ganzen Tag behalten  
Achja, ich war in der Station Cala Ratjada wo Jessica und Markus Derjung das ganze betreut und auch die Touren geführt haben.

So dies nur als Tipp, jetzt muss ich hier mal weiterlesen  

Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. September 2005)

Danke Dir Sibby     
Super Info und wir sind ja direkt in der Nähe - obwohl eigentlich wollte ich ja ein bischen mehr Ruhe und mit Family   - könnte glatt ne gelbe Karte geben.   

VG Guido





			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Lese gerade diesen doch hoch Interessanten Fred durch. Bis hier bin ich schon gekommen. Wenn Du ein (gutes) Bike ausleihen willst kann ich Dir M-Bike nur empfehlen http://www.mallorca-biken.de/. Das ganze ist in Deutscher Hand. Ich habe selber vor 3 Jahren an einer geführten Tour teilgenommen, welche ich mangels Kondition von mir selber aus abgebrochen habe. Das Rad konnte ich aber noch den ganzen Tag behalten
> Achja, ich war in der Station Cala Ratjada wo Jessica und Markus Derjung das ganze betreut und auch die Touren geführt haben.
> 
> So dies nur als Tipp, jetzt muss ich hier mal weiterlesen
> ...


----------



## Derk (30. September 2005)

Hallo !!

Wegen des morgen nunmehrmitgroßer Sicherheit zu erwartenden regnerischen Wetters habe ich dieEinladung zu dieser Tour zurückgenommen.
Es bleibt jedem natürlich überlassen, morgen dort doch zu fahren.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2005)

*** Tusch ***  

Tätätätäääääääää


Über 260 Postings für nix.




Jedenfals nicht fürs Biken


----------



## Derk (30. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *** Tusch ***
> 
> Tätätätäääääääää
> 
> ...


Nein, Du kannst doch fahren, wenn Du willst.


Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Cheetah (30. September 2005)

Morgen allerseits,
ja das war es wohl für *diese *Woche. Das Projekt   liegt jetzt fertig durchgeplant in der Schublade, und viele (alle?) hatten hier ihren Spaß. 

Zumindest kann ich heute beim RSK Stammtisch länger bleiben. Klaus hat Zeit, wieder fit zu werden und Balu968 hat auch eine Chance mitzufahren. .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !!
> 
> Wegen des morgen nunmehrmitgroßer Sicherheit zu erwartenden regnerischen Wetters habe ich dieEinladung zu dieser Tour zurückgenommen.
> Es bleibt jedem natürlich überlassen, morgen dort doch zu fahren.
> ...



Man kann sich ja zum Gruppen-Bike-putzen treffen



, das fördert und stärkt dann nochmal nachhaltig die Gemeinschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (30. September 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann sich ja zum Gruppen-Bike-putzen treffen
> 
> 
> 
> , das fördert und stärkt dann nochmal nachhaltig die Gemeinschaft!


Mein persönlicher Favorit:
Alle Beteiligten dieses Freds werden von RTL für nächste Big Brother Staffel zwangsverpflichtet. Den Gedanken weiterspinnen kann jetzt jeder selber.


----------



## Derk (30. September 2005)

Lästert meinetwegen weiter .

Gleichwohl frage ich mich, warum Ihr Lästermäuler Euch denn nicht trotz des blöden Wetters aufrafft und den Lieserpfad ohne Begleitung älterer Ewachsener morgen fahrt.

Schönes langes Wochenende wünscht
Derk


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Lästert meinetwegen weiter .
> 
> Gleichwohl frage ich mich, warum Ihr Lästermäuler Euch denn nicht trotz des blöden Wetters aufrafft und den Lieserpfad ohne Begleitung älterer Ewachsener morgen fahrt.
> 
> ...



Geht nicht  .

Wir echten Männer, also Brutus, Klaus (fährt trotz Erkältung) und ich fahren morgen den Rothaarsteig (komplett); Sonntag den Langenberg-Marathon (120 km) und Montag alle Treppen in ganz Köln (365.000.000 Stufen).


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. September 2005)

Männertouren den Männern  .

Ihr müßt aber nicht traurig sein  . kommt doch einfach in meinen kleinen kuscheligen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185995

Da dürft Ihr soviel spamen wie Ihr wollt  , und anschließend fährt der Onkel Hammelhetzer trotzdem mit euch. Der hat nämlich so Knubbelreifen an seinem Mountainbike und auch die bekannten SKS Shockboards und der hat auch keine Angst vor 'nem Regentropfen. Es gibt Hamburger und jeder Rahmen wird auf den Rohrdurchmesser geprüft.  

Ach ja, Mädels dürfen natürlich auch mit auf die Männertour. Die Susi Sorglos vielleicht - auch wenn die i'n bischen krass is  ?

Also laßt meinen Thread nicht so einsam   sondern spamt was das Zeug hält. Bin ja bald zurück  

Gruß
Hammelscheucher


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Männertouren den Männern  .
> 
> Ihr müßt aber nicht traurig sein  . kommt doch einfach in meinen kleinen kuscheligen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185995
> 
> ...



Kehren wir am 15. auch in's Heino-Café in Bad Münstereifel ein   ?
Würde dann meine Entscheidung nochmal überdenken.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kehren wir am 15. auch in's Heino-Café in Bad Münstereifel ein   ?
> Würde dann meine Entscheidung nochmal überdenken.


In welche Richtung?? Klar, wenn die Tour zu lasch ist, kannste dir das danach noch antun, altes Hart-Ei 

P.S: bin jetzt endgültig weg, Ciao


----------



## Redking (30. September 2005)

Hallo 
ich kann mich noch an mein Posting hier erinnern! 

Ich bin leider Gesundheitlich ausser Gefecht gesetzt worden! 
*Aber ihr gebt auf wegen Regen und matschigen Untergrund??? * 
Sehr schade, wenn ich wieder fit bin setze ich was ins LMB!
Dann lösch den Termin aus dem LMB! 
Und macht einen Thread auf: Die Schön Wetter Biker!


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin leider Gesundheitlich ausser Gefecht gesetzt worden!
> *Aber ihr gebt auf wegen Regen und matschigen Untergrund??? *



... gesetzt worden     von wem?


Aber Du fährst doch trotzdem morgen die Rothaarsteig-Tour mit, oder?


----------



## Redking (30. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... gesetzt worden     von wem?
> 
> 
> Aber Du fährst doch trotzdem morgen die Rothaarsteig-Tour mit, oder?



Mister Bronchitis!   Und Schwester Fieber!  

Ja, die Hände waren immer schön auf der Bettdecke!  


Jep wird sehr flowig!! Bei den Erscheinungen die ich schon hier im Forum kriege!


----------



## Derk (30. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> Ich bin leider Gesundheitlich ausser Gefecht gesetzt worden!
> *Aber ihr gebt auf wegen Regen und matschigen Untergrund??? *



R I C H T I G !!!
Hätte ich nur für die "harten Jungs" mitdenken müssen, wäre eine Absage wohl nicht erforderlich gewesen.  



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lösch den Termin aus dem LMB!
> !


Ist geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. September 2005)

So , letztes Posting für die nächste Zeit ... 

Die Idee Lieserpfad ist nicht durch das Wetter oder Derk gestört bzw. beendet worden. Da waren Andere im Spiel ...
Solche Sachen scheinen nur total autoritär   oder _outsidethisforum_ durchführbar zu sein zu sein, Schade eigentlich ...

Von meiner Seite Danke an Derk für die ganze Mühe und Geduld .
Mir wäre der Kragen geplatzt    ganz sicher ...  

Vg Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> R I C H T I G !!!
> Hätte ich nur für die "harten Jungs" mitdenken müssen, wäre eine Absage wohl nicht erforderlich gewesen.
> 
> 
> Ist geschehen


----------



## volker k (30. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So , letztes Posting für die nächste Zeit ...
> 
> Die Idee Lieserpfad ist nicht durch das Wetter oder Derk gestört bzw. beendet worden. Da waren Andere im Spiel ...
> Solche Sachen scheinen nur total autoritär   oder _outsidethisforum_ durchführbar zu sein zu sein, Schade eigentlich ...
> ...



Da gibt es einen kleinen Trick:

einfach nicht lesen und gut ist   

Stimmt J..... war dabei!!!


----------



## volker k (30. September 2005)

Es hätte mich aber auch schwer gewundert wenn dieser Ausflug zustande gekommen wäre , hat mich schon Überrascht das die Absage bis heute gedauert hat.Davon abgesehen wären wir eh nicht zum Biken gekommen weil ja dann immer solchen Kommentare gekommen wären wie :

Das solltet ihr aber so machen , das müssen wir erst mal diskutieren , ...

Soll ich für euch schon mal den Schön Wetter Fred aufmachen?


----------



## Goldfisch (30. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es einen kleinen Trick:
> 
> einfach nicht lesen und gut ist
> 
> Stimmt J..... war dabei!!!



Hi Volker,

ich hab' zwischenzeitlich viele Seiten in diesem Thread nachgelesen und muss mich doch sehr wundern. Was du hier abziehst, kann man eigentlich nur als Mobbing bezeichnen - denk doch mal drüber nach.

@all:
Ich finde, was in den letzten Tagen und Wochen hier im Unterforum los ist, wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die MTB-Szene im Köln/Bonner-Raum. Viele habe ich nicht auf irgendwelchen Touren kennen gelernt, muss aber sagen, dass ich aufgrund teilweise sehr unsympathischer Beiträge bei einigen darüber auch sehr froh bin. Von anderen, die ich kenne, bin ich enttäuscht.

Worum gehts hier? Es geht um ein Hobby, dass uns alle verbindet. Es geht um Macher und Mitmacher. Keiner kommt hier ins Forum, um sich ständig zu ärgern, keiner macht Angebote an eine Community, um sich als Idiot hinstellen zu lassen.

GF

PS: Wer sich hinter Susi Sorglos versteckt dürfte klar sein. Über charakterliche Defizite und die psychologische Probleme dieses Members müssen wir wohl nicht diskutieren.


----------



## volker k (30. September 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker,
> 
> ich hab' zwischenzeitlich viele Seiten in diesem Thread nachgelesen und muss mich doch sehr wundern. Was du hier abziehst, kann man eigentlich nur als Mobbing bezeichnen  - denk doch mal drüber nach.
> 
> ...




Hi Michael.

Nö. Mobbing kann man das nicht nennen , das würde anders bei mir aussehen.


----------



## Hilljumper (30. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Von meiner Seite Danke an Derk für die ganze Mühe und Geduld .
> Mir wäre der Kragen geplatzt    ganz sicher ...
> 
> Vg Guido



Schließe mich an!



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Worum gehts hier? Es geht um ein Hobby, dass uns alle verbindet. Es geht um Macher und Mitmacher. Keiner kommt hier ins Forum, um sich ständig zu ärgern, keiner macht Angebote an eine Community, um sich als Idiot hinstellen zu lassen.



Stimme zu!


----------



## Centurion (30. September 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @all:
> Ich finde, was in den letzten Tagen und Wochen hier im Unterforum los ist, wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die MTB-Szene im Köln/Bonner-Raum. Viele habe ich nicht auf irgendwelchen Touren kennen gelernt, muss aber sagen, dass ich aufgrund teilweise sehr unsympathischer Beiträge bei einigen darüber auch sehr froh bin. Von anderen, die ich kenne, bin ich enttäuscht.
> 
> Worum gehts hier? Es geht um ein Hobby, dass uns alle verbindet. Es geht um Macher und Mitmacher. Keiner kommt hier ins Forum, um sich ständig zu ärgern, keiner macht Angebote an eine Community, um sich als Idiot hinstellen zu lassen...



Von mir 100% Zustimmung  . Das gilt aber nicht nur für das Unterforum hier, sondern für viele Forenbereiche im IBC - schade schade  !. Manche spielen sich hier wie die Götter auf , oder machen hier ihre persöhnliche Ränkespiele um andere ins Abseits zu stellen etc. . 

Dem ürsprüngliche Leitgedanken der IBC , den Erfahrungsaustausch, das persöhnliche Kennenlernen von einzelnen Mtb`lern und gemeinsamme Touren fahren etc. zu fördern wird durch das Benehmen bzw. Verhalten von manchen hier im Forum ganz schön torpediert. 

Toleranz und Höflichkeit anderen gegenüber und auch mal einsehen wann mal genug ist mit Spamen und bissigen Kommentaren machen ist sehr am zurückgehen. 

Ist eben so wie in der ganzen Gesellschaft: Egoismus pur ist angesagt ! 

Hauptsache ich komm gut weg, mein Stern leuchtet, was interssiert mich der andere den mach ich platt...

Sieht man auch bei den Politikern: Macht haben (das heißt hier im IBC "das letzte Wort haben...") ist absolut in. 

Das dadurch vielleicht das ganze IBC kaputt geht bzw. die Qualität darunter stark leidet war irgendwie abzusehen und wird hingenommen.

Ich bin echt keiner der zum Lachen in den Keller geht oder jetzt das Heulen  anfängt, aber arm finde ich das auch... .

So long!

Klaus Centurion


----------



## Susi_Sorglos (30. September 2005)

Hört ma alle auf in Selbstmitleid zu zerfließen ihr Jammerlappen   

Zu mobbing gehören mindestens zwei.
Einer der mobbt und mindestens einer der das mobbing provoziert.

Mit einer Verhaltensänderung könnte man das sofort abstellen falls gewünscht.

Außerdem Goldfischli ist das hier eine virtuelle spielwiese und nicht das richtige Leben wo z.B. Volker den Umgang mit Menschen perfekt beherrscht   

Es gilt das gleiche wie bei touren: wems nicht passt bleibt weg.


PS: dass du dich mit dem avatarbild hier überhaupt reintraust


----------



## Hilljumper (1. Oktober 2005)

Gibt es denn noch jemanden, der die diversen Susis und deren Schöpfer nicht auf der Ignore-Liste stehen hat??

Wer Nicks ausschließlich zum Zwecke der Diffamierung anderer Forumsmitglieder einrichtet, disqualifiziert sich als ernstzunehmender Gesprächspartner.

Mir fehlt dafür jegliches Verständnis. Ein solches Verhalten überschreitet meine Toleranzgrenze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn noch jemanden, der die diversen Susis und deren Schöpfer nicht auf der Ignore-Liste stehen hat??
> 
> Wer Nicks ausschließlich zum Zwecke der Diffamierung anderer Forumsmitglieder einrichtet, disqualifiziert sich als ernstzunehmender Gesprächspartner.
> 
> Mir fehlt dafür jegliches Verständnis. Ein solches Verhalten überschreitet meine Toleranzgrenze.



Interessant, mich würde interessieren wer die Susi Schöpfer sind, die Du vermutl. schon längst auf der Ignorier-Liste hast, wenn ich Deinen  Beitrag richtig verstehe . Im Sinne aller.... teil' es uns mit!


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

Heute am Lieserpfad:


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt dafür jegliches Verständnis. Ein solches Verhalten überschreitet meine Toleranzgrenze.



Hallo ernstzunehmender Gesprächspartner   

Toleranzgrenze?

- OTG
- UTG
- OWG
- UWG
- OEG
- UEG       


CU


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Heute am Lieserpfad:




Der hat den Kopf aber in einer komischen Lage!

Hier die Lieser an einem schönen Tag!






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Heute am Lieserpfad:




ich wusste schon immer das du nicht so gut fahren kannst wie du tust DDDD


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste schon immer das du nicht so gut fahren kannst wie du tust DDDD




Wobei das sieht irgendwie aus wie J..... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste schon immer das du nicht so gut fahren kannst wie du tust DDDD



Ich verbuche diese Äußerung unter "jugendlichem Leichtsinn"


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verbuche diese Äußerung unter "jugendlichem Leichtsinn"



Das ist ne 1A Fangopackung! Da zahlen andere richtig Kohle für


----------



## Derk (2. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Heute am Lieserpfad:


Ganz so schlimm wäre es dort gestern  nicht gewesen .

Vielleicht trocknen die Wege im Liesertal im Oktober noch ab.

Schönen trockneren Sonntag wünscht

Derk


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Oktober 2005)

wir fahren morgen den lieserpfad. mal sehen obs da so aussieht wie "sportsfreund" delgado uns allen gezeigt hat.

@delgado und susi  =  typen die die welt nicht braucht.


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2005)

Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren morgen den lieserpfad.


 
Viel Spass.  Wetter wird ja besser.  



			
				Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen obs da so aussieht wie "sportsfreund" delgado uns allen gezeigt hat.


 
Vielleicht habt Ihr Lust und Zeit, uns ein paar reale statt gefakte Fotos zu zeigen, quasi um uns den Mund wässerig zu machen. 




			
				Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado und susi = typen die die welt nicht braucht.


 
Yep, die Menge der Wissenden und Erkennenden wird größer.  

VG Martin


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Oktober 2005)

@ juchhu und alle anderen die sich hier gegenseitig ankacken

  lasst es einfach mal sein auf jeden persönlichen angriff einzugehen.
  hier hat sich wohl einiges hoch geschaukelt, was auch nur schwer auseinander zu klamüsern ist.

HIER GEHTS UM EINE TOUR DEN SCHÖNEN LIESERPFAD ENDLANG!!!!!!!

  eure persönlichen sympatien/antipatien sind hier nicht von belang.

 am ende habt ihr euch alle die ihr öl ins feuer gegossen habt eine schöne tour vermasselt.

@ delgado und susi  sorry ihr seit nicht die einzigen typen die die welt nicht braucht. 

          JUNGS VERTRAGT EUCH WIEDER!  aber bitte macht das nicht auch wieder in einem öffendlichem forum.

 PEACE der blut svente


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2005)

Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren morgen den lieserpfad. mal sehen obs da so aussieht wie "sportsfreund" delgado uns allen gezeigt hat.
> 
> @delgado und susi  =  typen die die welt nicht braucht.



Hallo Stefan,

selbst ein Trottel wie Du hätte merken müssen, dass das Bild von einem Marathon in Österreich ist.

Wolltest wohl den Thread wohl noch'n bischen am Leben halten.

Du Brandstifter


----------



## Manni (2. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht sollte man das Thema nun schließen?
300 Posts für nix und wieder nix sollten reichen


----------



## Derk (3. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man das Thema nun schließen?



Ja, wenn ich nur wüßte, wie ?


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> 300 Posts für nix und wieder nix sollten reichen



Dem stimme ich nicht ganz zu. Zumindest habe ich so einige meiner "Pappenheimer" von ihrer nicht ganz so schönen Seite kennengelernt.


----------



## wolli101 (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

abschließend möchte ich noch anmerken, dass es heute sehr nett war an der Lieser. Nicht sehr warm und auch icht wirklich trocken, aber es hat Spaß gemacht.

Grüße
Wolli101


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

Hab gelesen das Hammelhetzer eine Tour an der Lieser starten will??

Wann denn??


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gelesen das Hammelhetzer eine Tour an der Lieser starten will??
> 
> Wann denn??
> 
> ...



Lassmirmal ende des monats ne Liesertour mit anständigen Bikes(hardcore-freeridern) fahren!!


lars


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Lassmirmal ende des monats ne Liesertour mit anständigen Bikes(hardcore-freeridern) fahren!!
> 
> 
> lars



Du Lars ich hab da aber keine tollen Drops gesehen!

Außer an der Burg Manderscheid fährt sich das besser mit nem Crossrad!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gelesen das Hammelhetzer eine Tour an der Lieser starten will??
> 
> Wann denn??
> 
> ...




Och nö.

Bitte keine Fortsetzung in diesem Fred. Sonst geht das Drama ja wieder los


----------



## Lipoly (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> fährt sich das besser mit nem Crossrad!



oder mit nem taiwan fully ala´custom made      (ich glaube susi hat so eins  )


lars


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och nö.
> 
> Bitte keine Fortsetzung in diesem Fred. Sonst geht das Drama ja wieder los


Welches Drama??? Nur weil das Wetter dann doch schlecht war??  

Ich war ja leider Krank und ans Bett gefesselt!    
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Drama??? Nur weil das Wetter dann doch schlecht war??
> 
> Ich war ja leider Krank und ans Bett gefesselt!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das Wetter oder die Leute?

Faule ausrede


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> oder mit nem taiwan fully ala´custom made     (ich glaube susi hat so eins  )
> 
> 
> lars


----------



## Lipoly (12. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter oder die Leute?
> 
> Faule ausrede



Gegen Wetter gibst 3.0er Gazzaloddi Reifen und Rohloff Nabe

Gegen NERVENDE E.B. s und andere leute gibst doch iPods


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Wetter gibst 3.0er Gazzaloddi Reifen und Rohloff Nabe
> 
> Gegen NERVENDE E.B. s und andere leute gibst doch iPods




Meinst du etwa Erk... Bä... damit ?


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du etwa Erk... Bä... damit ?


Die wären doch in der Gischt sowieso nie zu sehen gewesen!     

Fruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Die wären doch in der Gischt sowieso nie zu sehen gewesen!
> 
> Fruß
> Klaus




Hätten dann aber eine Gratiswäsche bekommen ( oder sollte ich sagen : Schlammpackung )


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gelesen das Hammelhetzer eine Tour an der Lieser starten will??
> 
> Wann denn??
> 
> ...


Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag bleibt uns noch.  Sonntag scheint eher suboptimbal.

Einen könnnte ich mitnehmen. 

Wer geht?????


----------



## volker k (13. Oktober 2005)

Und Leute , wie weit ist die Planung für den Ausflug?  







P.S.: Ich glaub in 2 Wochen soll es wieder Regnen.


----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag bleibt uns noch.  Sonntag scheint eher suboptimbal.
> 
> Einen könnnte ich mitnehmen.
> 
> Wer geht?????



War heute das erstemal wieder mit dem Rad raus, 
die drei Wochen Pause   waren schlecht für die Kondition,
so kann ich die Tour nicht fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> War heute das erstemal wieder mit dem Rad raus,
> die drei Wochen Pause   waren schlecht für die Kondition,
> so kann ich die Tour nicht fahren!





Welche Tour?? Und wann???


----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Tour?? Und wann???


Dort wo einer mitfahren kann!  
Aber nur suboptimal!


----------



## Derk (17. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und Leute , wie weit ist die Planung für den Ausflug?



Fertig und  abgeschlossen.


----------



## volker k (18. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Fertig und  abgeschlossen.



Ah ja dann können wir uns ja in 2010 auf eine fortsetztung dieses Freds freuen.   ( so nach dem Motto : Lieserpfad am 03.10.2010     )


----------



## Splash (18. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Fertig und  abgeschlossen.



Ich hoffe doch nicht ganz bzw es wird eine 2. Möglichkeit geben. Dann bin ich hoffentlich auch aus dem Tief raus und kann auch noch mitkommen. Bitte jetzt nicht entmutigen lassen!!


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja dann können wir uns ja in 2010 auf eine fortsetztung dieses Freds freuen.   ( so nach dem Motto : Lieserpfad am 03.10.2010     )



Schönes neues Bildchen haste.
Erinnert an den Popo-Club


----------

